# 2017 UK Halloween



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

No we hadn't got a 2017 thread yet - I had meant to do it but hadn't got around to it.

If anyone is looking to do a pirate theme this year Asda had some large resin parrots on a wooden look stand for £10 - I picked one up for our pirate event at work in August. They were in the garden section and should be OK for either inside or outside.

Welcome to the forum Spooky Teapot - I'm up in West Yorks so not that far away from you really.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome! 

I have just been thinking of this forum as I research candyfloss machines, nice to see a 2017 thread







. All I want this year is a candyfloss machine, thought about it every year but must make it happen this time around. 

Look forward to the coming months when products start to appear, I still can't believe it's almost July, yikes!! At least there's time to put money aside


----------



## spooky teapot (Jun 24, 2017)

I was reading about your big candy floss decision Batley!!  
We have a lady in our area who runs a company that has inflatables etc. for parties and every year she sets up a candy floss machine and popcorn maker for the kids, always goes down amazingly!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah that's so cool!!! A lot of people (hooray) are making more effort in this area but non are yet to have candyfloss or popcorn, we had someone giving out hotdogs iirc.

£250 for a candyfloss machine and cart, then bags and sticks, but sugar is pennies thus it'll be a good investment proving I don't mess it up!! I will either caccon myself in candy floss or blow the machine up lol. 

Anyway, looking forward to September! 9 weeks to go, and thankfully Game of Thrones to tide the weeks over by . Way too excited already.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

A candyfloss cocoon - it's "Killer Klowns from Outer Space"


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi all
Can't wait till stuff gets released.. anyone know when the halloween ranges are due on the shelves?
L


----------



## spooky teapot (Jun 24, 2017)

B&M had some great items in last year, but a friend who works in my local said they don't get stock in until September  I think that's the same with most retailers unfortunately, they really don't make it easy for us!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I would agree with that ^ - last year our local B and M closed for a refurb just prior to October - they had a very limited stock in prior to that.

Ebay are all year round but stuff is often over-priced on there in my opinion.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all , just found this link and was hoping a thread for this year was open , candy floss hhhhmmmm , oh oh there goes the diet lol , has anyone started making props for this coming Halloween ? I know its been done to death but this year i am doing my first all one theme cursed/haunted Pirate theme , i have had pirates before but as a secondary display not just one whole single theme , but this years decision is due to mainly loads friends kids are into pirates and cos the new PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN film is out this year , so i wanted to try to do the whole pirate ship in the yard thing etc . 
I havent actually started the ship yet i,m still trying to get as much timber as poss , but been busy making other props . I hope to post a few pics soon maybe later today , so looking forward to some of your pics and ideas for this year so get posting , also if anyone needs any help or advice from the U.K. etc post here on this link and us older U.K. members will try to help , especially materials to use etc as our material prices are always more than our cousins in the statrs .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

By the way spooky teapot good call , we all been thinking about a thread for this year took you to do it , well done , i just posted a link from the 2016 thread so this thread should now start getting busier , happy haunting all


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, as in previous years I was going to start a new thread, but as I was taken into hospital that went on a back burner sadly. Glad to see this one is up and running and that the usual link to the previous years thread has been posted here. 

Hope to be adding a few links as soon as stuff starts to appear online.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya Silver Spike , sorry to hear you been in hospital , hope it not too serious , its good to see you posting anyway and i know exactly what you mean i would like to have a fiver for all the U.K. members saying they meant to post a new 2017 link lol . Like you i will keep a keen eye out for anything useful or even slighty Halloween related or adaptable for Halloween but in the meantime perhaps if anyone has thought out or needs help with a theme or with props they can post here .


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey guys! Hope you're all well, also hope you're doing much better now Silver Spike, sorry to hear you have been in hospital but hope you're on the mend! 

I posted quite a few times last year in the 2016 thread and im glad to see a new one already! Just letting you know that B&M Currently have Pumpkin candles for sale. Also I went into John Lewis the other day and they had put out some old stock from Halloween last year as part of their current sale. Mainly battery tea lights, mini light up pumpkins, lanterns and a few outfit bits etc. Nothing all that amazing but if anyone is near John Lewis you might find something a bit better.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the early heads up Silentwil , and who knows there may be more in other stores , good call .


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

Happy to see a new thread for 2017; sorry to hear you've been in hospital, Silver Spike, I do hope you are on the mend!

The usual PR shots for Sainsbury's Halloween like are up: http://www.prshots.com/archive/images/sainsburyshome/?

Looking forward to seeing what else will emerge in the coming months


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for that Cherry - can't wait for other stuff to start filtering out.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Cherry Darling yes its not that long really and i am guessing the other big stores will be posting some promo stuff for halloween soon , hope your Halloween preps are coming along DandyBrit lol , i am behind already .


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Love that the Sainsbury's stuff has been shown already!

Moved and settled into our new (smaller) house this year so it'll be interesting to see what I can do with a smaller space!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Is everyone else spitting fire that we don't get stuff like the dragon skelly sold here in the UK. I'm so jealous. I keep looking at the pictures and sighing loudly - it's really annoying hubby at the moment.

I LOVE dragons and that would be my dream purchase - I know we probably could purchase and import it but the financial cost is just too high,


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Spoke to my sister-in-law who works in Poundland today. She thinks that they won't be putting any Halloween stock out until middle to end of September i.e. after the kids go back to school.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Saw these in Asda last night in the homeware section.
Thought someone might be able to make use of them as Halloween decoration


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Are they heavy and big enough to make decent bookends?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

DandyBrit said:


> Spoke to my sister-in-law who works in Poundland today. She thinks that they won't be putting any Halloween stock out until middle to end of September i.e. after the kids go back to school.


Yeah thats what Sainsburys seem to do too, which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Not the spookiest of Halloween news, but maybe worth sharing... I went to one of my local TK Maxx stores at the weekend and in the candle section, one brand had four different varieties of pumpkin scented candle! They were 'Spiced Pumpkin', 'White Pumpkin', 'Caramel Pumpkin' and a fourth one which I can't remember (another sweet one). Of course, they all smelled fairly similar to each other... but they were in different (autumnal) coloured glass jars. One of the candles was black, looked pretty cool. The same brand had a quite nice apple cider candle, too. They're called DW Home. If your home doesn't smell enough like a pumpkin then these may be the candles for you! They're little ones, £2.50 each. I didn't buy one but I think I will, just for the novelty value. Also, the way the weather is right now, it might as well be autumn already. 

Looking forward to following along with this new thread as all the 'proper' Halloween stock gets released... some time in the distant future! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

DandyBrit said:


> Are they heavy and big enough to make decent bookends?


Yeah I'd say they would work as book ends


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello everyone! I've been visiting this forum for several years now (I've always kept my eye on the yearly store finds thread for the UK), but only now have I decided to join the community of posters properly! I'm in the East Midlands and the majority of my Halloween stockpile has come from TK Maxx. It was only a couple of years ago that they started to get serious about Halloween it seems, and began importing all the quality glassware that their American stores (TJ Maxx) take for granted. 

Imagined - I've seen them too! TK Maxx starts getting their Autumn/Halloween stock one to two months early then it's just the dregs left by October. My local TK has started stocking Autumnal wreaths featuring pumpkins and rustic leaves. They had one or two ornaments (three black skulls piled on top of each other in the classic 'see no evil' way and a black 'scared cat') as well as the candles you mentioned. 

The whole set of little £2.99 DW candles are:
Apple Cider (rust glass container with black lid)
White Pumpkin (orange peach container with bronze lid)
Pumpkin Allspice (orange container with bronze lid)
Caramel Pumpkin (orange/brown container with bronze lid)
Pumpkin Toffee (black container with bronze lid)

Larger DW candles priced at around £6.99 are:
Evergreen Forest (two-tone green and brown container with black lid)
Honey Pumpkin (two-tone yellow and orange container with black lid)

TK Maxx also have nice large jar candles with owls and squirrels on the lid. I think these are £6.99 too. They say 'Friendly Forest' on the tags and one is a kind of vanilla almond if I remember rightly and the other (the owl one) is pumpkin spice. 

I expect them to start stocking all their usual Autumn stuff over the coming weeks, with Halloween things being filtered in towards September.


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

I should also add that I hope TK Maxx goes back to traditional Halloween colours this year. 2015 was a brilliant year for Halloween stuff, but 2016 saw them stock mostly black, purple and green items and not an awful lot of it either (maybe Home Sense fared better?) Much of it didn't sell by the end of the season. I guess there weren't enough people around here going for an alternative palette last year. 

I did manage to pick up these gorgeous mini ceramic lanterns last year (they reminded me of traditional crude turnips for some reason!) and I hope they'll have more stuff like this soon!


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry for the triple post, but here are just some of the things I did manage to get a picture of:


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Not really a fan of scented candles, except for vanilla - they tend to give me a headache -- same for those electric/battery operated air fresheners. Which is a shame because I'd love to try some of these.


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

No worries! It's the same for me concerning the headaches. The occasional lifting of the lid for the scent/decor usage suits me fine. 

Hopefully something other than candles will make an appearance soon!


----------



## Cavius (Jul 24, 2017)

Personally for me, I purchase most of my decorations from America. The shipping can be quite pricey, but when you can purchase directly from yankeecandle.com instead of the poor selection from yankeecandle.co.uk the extra money I pay is worth it.


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

That sounds like a good thing to do because it has been said that American candles have a stronger throw compared to the ones sold in the UK. 

I brought a Yankee Candle back from Florida a couple of years ago (Autumn Gold) and it's still going. Literally, the throw is so strong, you don't have to burn it for too long before the scent fills the room.


----------



## Cavius (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't understand why Yankee Candle do not sell any Boney Bunch in the UK, surely they would sell well.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey guys PR Shots for some of Homesense's range are online:
https://prshots.com/search/result?country=&category=&subcats=&brands=360&keywords=halloween

And some for this years asda range are too: 
https://prshots.com/search/result?s...untry=&range=0,300&imorn=0&colour=&brands=471

Seems like asdas range is looking to be similar to last year. I find their halloween stuff far too bright and colourful and there is usually only around 2-3 things that actual appeal each year for me. Homesense stuff seems similar to last year also with some new additions like the frankenstein candy dish. The cauldron dish I also grabbed last year for £12.99 so it's gone up in price.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hobbycraft are now starting to list Halloween items too:
http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/occasions/halloween?filter=Event~Halloween/&followsearch=9406

Homesense have a lot of Pumpkin candles and wreaths as well as a couple of pumpkins. I found a small fabric one and a rose gold metallic pumpkin. Nothing all that Halloween-like yet though.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Costco have added a reaper this year was hoping for some of the USA stuff like the Talking Tombstone

Halloween 5ft 9" (175.3cm) Animated Lunging Grim Reaper £114.99
http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/halloween-5ft-9-1753cm-animated-lunging-grim-reaper-230620

Halloween 5ft 9" (175.3cm) Wicked Stitchwick Sisters £159.99
http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/halloween-5ft-9-1753cm-wicked-stitchwick-sisters-201453

Halloween 5ft (1.5 m) Pose-n-Stay Pirate Skeleton with Parrot £42.99
http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/halloween-5ft-15-m-pose-n-stay-pirate-skeleton-with-parrot-998101

Halloween 24" (61 cm) Deluxe Wreath £29.89
http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/halloween-24-61-cm-deluxe-wreath-999391


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

Cavius said:


> I don't understand why Yankee Candle do not sell any Boney Bunch in the UK. Surely they would sell well, at the moment I am waiting patiently watching the American store. I use Shipito for all my orders from America, I recently received a big order from lakeside.com, everything was in great order. As long as the shops you buy from allow you to use PayPal everything will be fine.


I love the Boney Bunch stuff too! But yes, never seen any of it around here, save for Yankee Candle's black cat tea light holder ceramics from a couple of years ago.

I really love the three ceramic pumpkin server centrepiece on lakeside.com. They don't seem to have a page on international shipping. Do they calculate UK shipping when you go through PayPal's checkout process?


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

hey guys! A friend of mine works at TK Maxx and had a delivery today of Halloween things. Not sure what yet as they didn't go into it much but hoping it's some things. Also went to homesense yesterday. A lot more wreaths, artificial autumn plants, candles etc and found a bunch of different pumpkins. A metallic one, mosaic style ones and clear glass pumpkins. Also these stacked ceramic pumpkins and some cushions. Never really bothered with cushions but seeing actual Autumn/Halloween themed cushions in a store got the best of me.


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

So exciting!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Costco have now added to buy on online Halloween Animated Butler of Macabre Manor with Lights and Sound not sure I like him 

Halloween 6ft 11" (210.8cm) Animated Butler of Macabre Manor with Lights and Sound £119.89
http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/hall...tler-of-macabre-manor-with-lightssound-225197


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Good call , i,m with you joanneB not sure if i like the proportion of his head to his body i think that's what puts me off ? the skeletal motion activated prop also listed for sale with the butler does not look very well made especially the body looks to fake needed a better shaped rib cage , i suppose at least we getting some animated figures , something to be grateful for .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Popped into TK Maxx today, in Wakefield. They have some of the pumpkins described earlier in the thread. They also had an empty glass display dome for £10. A few bits and pieces of "Fall" stuff as well.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers DandyBrit , i am guessing as we found out from last years posts that with a lot of the stores its down to individual managers what and how much Halloween stock they actually put out in each individual store and also from varying times we are seeing WHEN they feel like starting to slip Halloween products out , i personally have seen nothing in my home town of Maidstone , but i am constantly looking , its great you all keep tabs and post regular when you do find products because even though we are spread out it could mean a few good bargains especially to you guys farther up north as that's where a lot of our cadre of U.K. Haunters seem to be from , lol i,m billy no mates down here in Kent i think ...... i live in hope for a Kent chapter lol , maybe someday like the large groups in the U.S. , ahhh maybe one day ...... lol .


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Items are appearing earlier this year, wonder if the lack of summer is the reason . Costco delivering again, nice line up but I agree the butlers head is too small. Good to see the Stitchwick sisters back, I bought them last year but yikes, they are more expensive (I think), and they don't do a lot to justify the price tag.

I saw a video on YouTube by GraveRaver, iirc, showcasing Wilkos line up, great items if correct. Sorry can't link as I'm using a borrowed tablet, my computer and phone both died, rip.

I find Yankee Candle hit and mostly miss these days with the scent throw thus I will give TK Maxx ones ago, I love the jars! Plus, mostly are american made too.

Also, rip to my dream candyfloss machine dream, so many things broke this month the Halloween budget pot is no more. I'd love to be 'that' house for decorations but its not mean to be. 

I look forward to what everyone finds and purchases in the coming weeks


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Batley i will try to look at Wilkos line up , going to look now cheers for the info ..... everyone keep posting i agree with you also Batley there definitely getting stuff out earlier by the looks .


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

I walk in to homesense see the Halloween stuff and think, shut up and take my money. 
I love their stuff! This year I really want the witch boot cauldron. 

We had a Halloween tree last year and I'm excited to find even more decorations for it this year, so if anyone comes across anything suitable for hanging on my tree please do post it here!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi guys found this vlog on you tube and according to this Wilkinsons releasing there Halloween range September the 7th , so i,m guessing the others may follow suit within a short while , i,m going to see if i can find any other dates and if i do will post .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHjhGi2RN5A 
http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-decorations/asda-halloween-2017-sneak-preview


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Me again i,m afraid , thought this might be good for the weekends leading up to Halloween to get yourselves and maybe the kids really in the mood , i used to take my daughters to haunted locations when they were young like Rochester and Leeds castles , at 18 and 21 they still laugh and have fond memories of it , here,s a great link for those days out leading up to Halloween http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/halloween


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

New Halloween mug arrived this morning ? 
Only £5.95 in the sale!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice Where from Kittykat85 ?


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Few more from Costco

Haunted Gargoyle with Lights and Sounds £99.99

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/halloween-3ft7-1092cm-haunted-gargoyle-with-lightssounds-738003

Had this last year it's great 51cm (20") LED Light Up Pumpkin

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/halloween-51cm-20-led-light-up-pumpkin-737977


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

It's from Emma Bridgewater online  
https://www.emmabridgewater.co.uk/invt/2yic270002


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

A couple of Autumn/Fall things filtering into my local TK Maxx now. Some Halloween things mixed up in there too:


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh nice one! I always look forward to seeing what they're be stocking each year.

I did a search on the Range website and these items appeared. They say out of stock, but I've never seen some of them on sale before so I'm wondering If this is just bookmarked pages that ill be filled when their stock arrives.

I like the look of the little fire skeleton.

https://www.therange.co.uk/halloween/characters-and-decorations/#page_1


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

A closer look at their full size reaper.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

THANKS ALL , some great info and keep posting any updates as you find them , thank you also for the info on the Halloween cup/mug Kittykat85 i really like the motif kind of old school rather than a lot of the contemporary stuff we see all the time , and i think you are right Silver Spike with the thought that the items listed out of stock could be there future stock but it has not arrived yet , you may remember my opinion of THE RANGE from last year Silver Spike , pound for pound they have been for me consistently the best value and by far the best choice of good quality and good value Halloween props and decor in my area , and i am seriously hoping they have got some good stuff this year.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Great finds, people! The range stuff looks great.. I'll be picking up the talking clown head for my carnival for sure!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Really like the range stuff can see some of that jumping in my basket.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey All! I went into Homesense yeterday, apart from a whole bunch of autumn things and pumpkins they now have Halloowen themed towel, they were £3.99 a set of two.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EXCELLENT CALL Silentwil , i am going to see if my local home sense has any .....


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

If anyones going into a Homesense branch can anybody possibly take some photos of any Autumn/Halloween wreaths they have? I don't have a branch near me and I'd love to see what they have on offer this year.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Great to see the UK thread resurrected for this year! And awesome to see familiar names & some new ones too!

Late start for me this year, but getting right into the swing of things already....No big party this year, but building a new cemetery archway and fencing for a small display at the front of the house! No doubt pics up around the site in the next few months 

Anyway, let the fun begin!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hopefully more of the Brits/Europeans will pop back into this thread as it gets closer to the big day. All are welcome.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi DandyBrit , EPD and all , yes its seems like we have plenty of time but you all know how quick this year has gone already so i don't know about the rest of you but i have been making props all through the summer , i keep promising to post pics but will try this coming weekend , i know its been done to death but because of the new PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN movie i want to do the cursed ship and undead pirate crew theme big time , if only this once so that's what i have been concentrating on even though i haven't even thought how i am going to do the ship yet ..... lol . I will get some pics up for feedback , found some great tutorials on how to make knives daggers and swords from plastic plumbing pipe which i did myself which i think i had quite good results , all on you-tube .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Got to love a pirates theme!


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Got some early information up on what to expect for the Asda Halloween range here: http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-decorations/asda-halloween-2017-sneak-preview
Asda used to be a big deal for Halloween stuff and are still pretty good, but there's some really good competition this year in the UK. The Range, Wilkos and Costco could be interesting!


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey guys

Halloween items are starting to appear in TK Maxx I found Skeleton candles today and others have found light up gravestones.














Also previews for stores so far:
TK Maxx and Homesense: http://www.october31st.co.uk/news/tk-maxx-and-homesense-uk-halloween-previews

Wilkos: http://www.october31st.co.uk/news/wilkos-halloween-2017-preview

John Lewis: http://www.october31st.co.uk/news/john-lewis-halloween-2017-preview

Asda: http://www.october31st.co.uk/news/asdas-halloween-previews-2017

Sainsburys: http://www.october31st.co.uk/news/sainsburys-halloween-2017-previews


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I love the gravestones Silentwil , i must try and see if my local TK MAXX has any , and ASDA has always been a bit of a letdown in my area , i think its the manager we never seem to get half the stuff other branches get but thanks for the heads up .
here,s a couple quick pics of the plastic plumbing pipe swords and daggers i made before and after , i also bought some cheapo plastic pirate pistols took the plastic fake metal parts of them rubbed them down repainted in gold and silver then aged them with black acrylic paint wash , then took the plastic handles used them as templates and made solid wood handles from old pallet wood , stained them put them together they look quite real any feedback good or bad would be appreciated , i also built a jibbet but not got a skeleton in yet and a ships wheel .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

a few more quick pics













sorry guys photos were right way up but the page seems to keep flipping them and i cannot flip them back


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry one of the last lot pics was upside down dammit ......


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Pacman, these are fantastic - we held a pirate event at work yesterday (in the pouring rain so it was all moved indoors!) and what you have done is way better than my stuff.

If i'd known you'd done all this I would have come down and borrowed it for the day!!


Kudos to you for these props.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you DandyBrit that's very kind of you , i want it to be as authentic as possible and have the intention of having 4 or 5 skellie crewmen and a couple of local kids dressed up so wanted at least 1 or 2 pistols stuck into there sahes and belts so few more to make , and this year I AM DRESSING UP AS WELL lol first time ever as i hope to try to raise some money for a charity if i can , and i have also over the last few months gathered loads old women's boots and stuff to adapt for my pirate skellies , and of course clothes etc , but i STILL have not started on any kind of ship and probably wont get chance until i come back off holiday in the end of September which does not leave me much time lol , but i will try and hopefully get photos loaded as i go .
Your pirate event sounds great was it a party ? shame about the damn weather wettest august for 30 years done here in the South ...... bloody English summertime lol.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It was the "Woodland Pirates" event at Anglers Country Park near Wakefield. We (Countryside Service for Wakefield Council) do a big family event during the summer hols and this year we should have had 5 pirates in locations around our woodland. Families buy a map and go to the wood, meet the pirates, do a little task and are given a sticker. They then would have come back up to the visitor centre and do some activities there - I made a foot stocks, and a pirate hook ring toss. We all dressed as pirates for the event.
Due to the skies opening the staff had to come back up and set up in the centre so it was a little cramped but we did our best under the circumstances. We had a couple of photo ops as well (a shark face/mouth and a pirate wanted poster).


----------



## missleighley (Aug 25, 2017)

I found the trove of English people! This pleases me greatly as I'm just about to undertake my building for the year... late as ever. But I was holding out of better weather which never came. 
Can't wait to see what halloween stuff the shops bring out. Used to love Asda's stuff but it's all gotten far too cheerful and colourful lately


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there! 

Well the The Range stuff is now available to order online I notice as well as buy in person in their local branches.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Missleighley - lots of friendly people here.


----------



## Death_Eater (Sep 30, 2014)

Went in to the Range today and they had their Halloween Stuff in.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Ooooh thanks for the photos. May I ask what you thought of the winged reaper when you saw it in the flesh so to speak?


----------



## spooky teapot (Jun 24, 2017)

This looks exactly like my local TK Maxx!! If you dont mind me asking, where are you based Spoopy Ghost?

I've just realised the quote didn't attach when I posted this comment  sorry for the random reply appearing halfway down the feed from the actual comment!! So annoying


----------



## Death_Eater (Sep 30, 2014)

It’s wasn't bad but to be honest I was a little disappointed with it, the audio was pretty good and quite loud. When the wings moved that looked cool, but over all the main body of it looked a bit flimsy and a little on the cheap side. I suppose it’s not too bad for the price though. Think it was about £42 or £48 can’t remember exactly.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah I think it was £42.95 or something. Good for the price If you want to take it as a starting point and use it to customise it further.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all, awesome to see that the UK part of the forum is active again. Nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too of course. I know it is only August but scary how fast Halloween creeps up. Disappointed in the stores here so far are there is no sign at all of anything remotely resembling Halloween, got my fingers crossed that will change soon. Looking forward to following this thread this year again.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Pacman, these props are absolutely brilliant. The pirate theme has never really been one of my favourites but seeing your brilliant props you could change my mind!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you for the pics, it looks like the range is going to have a wide variety of stock again this year. Hope our store gets theirs in soon.


----------



## Silentwil (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey All Homesense and TK Maxx seem to be getting more Halloween items in now, ive seen a lot of ornaments and decorations postef to a few Halloween groups I follow on Facebook. The Homesense by me has some wooden signs and snow globes etc but nothing too exciting yet. They did have these mugs though!


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the pics and links. There is a TK Maxx and Homesense in Edinburgh, about an hour's drive away. Last year I managed to bag the big hearse, and that was mid Sept. The following week I went back and 80% of the stuff was gone. Trying to time it right, as can't go every week. Fingers crossed, and happy hunting to all of you too x


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

That was the Grantham TK Maxx Spooky Teapot. Perhaps they have a similar layout if you have one in Nottingham. I usually check this branch and the Lincoln one for goodies. 

Silentwil: I absolutely love those light-up tombstones! I hope they filter through to all branches!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all , well as we can see the goodies are gradually creeping out now , my local RANGE has bugger all at the moment but as we all know its all down to the individual store managers i believe so thanks to all you U.K. HAUNTERS for posting , hopefully as we grow with our U.K. members these posts you make will help other forum members grab some bargains and goodies for there parties and displays , so a HEARTY THANK YOU ALL , keep up the good work all and i have to say i am already getting excited , i also forgot to mention that have any of you seen this years ATMOSFEAR FX new projections ???? i have seen the sneak peak from a e - mail ...... got to love these for those of you that use or are going to use projectors for your parties and displays , for anyone who has not seen them here is a link to there site https://atmosfx.com/ and hears a direct link to there latest projections for this Halloween , https://atmosfx.com/collections/halloween/products/paranormal-passage although i think i prefer the Samhain projections from last year better .
And by the way DandyBrit , your pirate day looks a scream , if you do it again next year let me know in advance i will personally try to make you couple flintlocks for your costume .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Pacman - thanks for the offer - that's lovely of you! 

Next year will probably be a different theme though, not a pirate based story. We try to alter it every year and it depends on what my colleague dreams up. 

If you let me know how much they would cost to make then I would love one for myself. I do a bit of cosplay and a realistic flintlock would be brilliant. I'll cover costs, postage and what ever you want to add on top for labour if you have the time in the future. There's no great rush at the moment but if you want to PM me that's fine.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

No problem DandyBrit , i will try to take photos next time i make one as i still need to make more for my display this year if i ever get time , that way you will see my process , but if you can cover postage from here from me to you i will cover the rest forget labor etc it will be my pleasure , i will try to make an extra one next batch i make and i try to make each one slightly different , darker or lighter stain to the wood , or slightly longer or shorter wooden handle etc you know for individuality , they are fun to make , well for me they are anyway as i love working with wood and having half the tools is the trick , i also love PIRATES as well so i listen to a podcast whilst i am doing them to get me in the mood , its a freebie podcast on ITunes called THE PIRATE HISTORY PODCAST , extremely educational as well lol .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Tell you what Pacman. Do you need any little faux wooden crates? I made some for our event to decorate indoors - they were eva foam and cardboard. I could make a couple for you if you want, and send them down. I could spray them with lacquer so they could go outdoors and be waterproof. They are really light and I made one with a chewed off corner and a rat was poking out of it. The labels on them said "Ships biscuits - guaranteed no weevils".The joke was that they were weevil free because the rat had eaten them all.

That seems fairer that you doing all the work on the gun for nothing. If you're interested just let me know.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

pacman said:


> Hi all , well as we can see the goodies are gradually creeping out now , my local RANGE has bugger all at the moment but as we all know its all down to the individual store managers i believe so thanks to all you U.K. HAUNTERS for posting , hopefully as we grow with our U.K. members these posts you make will help other forum members grab some bargains and goodies for there parties and displays , so a HEARTY THANK YOU ALL , keep up the good work all and i have to say i am already getting excited , i also forgot to mention that have any of you seen this years ATMOSFEAR FX new projections ???? i have seen the sneak peak from a e - mail ...... got to love these for those of you that use or are going to use projectors for your parties and displays , for anyone who has not seen them here is a link to there site https://atmosfx.com/ and hears a direct link to there latest projections for this Halloween , https://atmosfx.com/collections/halloween/products/paranormal-passage although i think i prefer the Samhain projections from last year better .
> And by the way DandyBrit , your pirate day looks a scream , if you do it again next year let me know in advance i will personally try to make you couple flintlocks for your costume .


I really want to try and get into these digital projections but not being very technically minded I haven't a clue how to go about it. What projector to use etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

SpoopyGhostUK said:


> That was the Grantham TK Maxx Spooky Teapot. Perhaps they have a similar layout if you have one in Nottingham. I usually check this branch and the Lincoln one for goodies.
> 
> Silentwil: I absolutely love those light-up tombstones! I hope they filter through to all branches!


Spoopyghost, I'm from Grantham too, how small this haunting world has suddenly gotten, I'm over the moon to find a fellow haunter in my small and pretty rubbish town.
Spoke to Home Bargains manager yesterday 24/8/17 and he said they are doing their set up next Sunday 3/9/17 so expect all stock to be on sale on the Monday 4/9/17


----------



## elysia (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello there! I've been a fan of this page for a few years but am new to posting and hope this is allowed ? 

I sadly missed out on this item at Sainsburys last year and am wondering if anyone wishes to sell theirs please? 

Thank you to everyone who has shared their shop discoveries! So far I've bought the two tombstones from TK Maxx and I so looking forward to some of the other ranges which will be available soon. Also love reading about the amazing displays some of you have planned!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there and welcome to the thread. Hope you'll enjoy posting here.  

What exactly is that as I can't quite make it out? Is It a tea light holder?


----------



## elysia (Aug 28, 2017)

Silver Spike said:


> Hi there and welcome to the thread. Hope you'll enjoy posting here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! 

Ha ha - it's a pumpkin holder! ?

I never found one instore and it was out of stock when I tried ordering online so I've never seen it in person. Love the promo shots of it though and can't get it out of my mind.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Blimey, I've never seen one like that before. Didn't even know they were selling them.


----------



## elysia (Aug 28, 2017)

Pretty cool, isn't it? Wish I'd tried a bit harder last year as it's turned into somewhat of an obsession! Never seen anything quite like it either.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I was in our Asda Living store in Wakefield and in the homewares section they have a Day of the Dead sugar skull type plaque which lights up.It's £10.

If you are interested I would check the back as I'm not sure how the on/off switch works - all the ones I looked at didn't have a toggle visible so I don't know if you have to poke something into the little hole to activate it. Check before buying how it works.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome Elysia - I don't remember seeing that item at Sainsburys either.


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello again fellow haunters! 

Here's what HomeSense currently has to offer in their 'trick or treat section'. This is the branch in Lincoln.

I ended up buying the two light-up tombstones as I can just see these working in a table top arrangement (every Halloween I hold a dinner party in my conservatory and the whole place just lights up in orange and green!) I must warn everyone that they flash through a variety of colours. I'm not sure if I really like it just yet. I might just take the lighting unit out and modify it but we'll see.

I absolutely love the 'witches feet' candle holder. It has a real Hocus Pocus vibe. I think Winnifred Sanderson lost her shoes! This was £12.99.

I've also taken some photos of their wreaths, as I remember someone making the request earlier in the thread.


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

Bruenor Odinson said:


> SpoopyGhostUK said:
> 
> 
> > That was the Grantham TK Maxx Spooky Teapot. Perhaps they have a similar layout if you have one in Nottingham. I usually check this branch and the Lincoln one for goodies.
> ...


I know what you mean! XD

There doesn't tend to be much effort in Grantham concerning Halloween. In fact, just make that the UK in general. I've tried, in recent years, to inject some of that American obsession into my neighbourhood! It's on my bucket list to spend Halloween in New England at some point. 

It's always lovely to bump into another enthusiast around here.


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah I know what you mean. There's a couple of good ones in town that I've heard of but haven't been able to visit yet. 
We do a static display which I add to each year but people just think it's weird until the 31st when they send their kids around expecting everyone to do trick or treating. 
I wish more would do it as it's our traditions too. The Scots and Irish took those traditions with them to the US.
Most people don't know that tho.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

SpoopyGhost UK great photos! Thank you for that, especially the wrath ones. I wish I had a homesense near me, but unfortunately my nearest one is still bloody miles out!


----------



## elysia (Aug 28, 2017)

DandyBrit said:


> Welcome Elysia - I don't remember seeing that item at Sainsburys either.


Thank you for the warm welcome! 

It's odd that I didn't see anyone post any pictures of them last year. Perhaps they didn't stock very many of them. Guess they might not have stood out as being anything special instore unless they were displayed with pumpkins on them.


----------



## elysia (Aug 28, 2017)

Great photos SpoopyGhost UK ! I've never been to HomeSense, but after seeing your photos, I must check them out. Some of my friends got some amazing things last year and kept returning week after week for more. Goodbye paycheque!


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

The result of the past week's hauls:


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Are those all from TK Maxx or a variety of shops Cherry? Some I recognise but some I haven't seen in my branch of TK.


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

Our local The Range has put out all their Halloween gear. 
There's the usual hanging animated stuff and that nice Reaper we've seen already.
They also have a nifty 3 string "Ascending Floating Ghost" pretty much an off the shelf marionette style ghost with sounds and lights.


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

https://www.therange.co.uk/hallowee...d-decorations/animated-floating-ghost/#166823

Works and looks better than the stock pics would have you believe


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

DandyBrit - They're from both Homesense and TK Maxx; I've noticed that their stock looks a lot more similar this year so far


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers Cherry - we don't have a HomeSense locally unfortunately. TK had some good stuff in today.


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh btw be careful of eBay. 
The £9.99 animated spell books from The Range are showing up on eBay now for as much as £65.
This one;
https://www.therange.co.uk/hallowee...ed-decorations/haunted-halloween-book/#166822


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Bruenor Odinson said:


> Oh btw be careful of eBay.
> The £9.99 animated spell books from The Range are showing up on eBay now for as much as £65.
> This one;
> https://www.therange.co.uk/hallowee...ed-decorations/haunted-halloween-book/#166822


Oh I see the Range have upped their prices already on a few items. The book is £12.99 now!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

SpoopyGhostUK said:


> Hello again fellow haunters!
> 
> Here's what HomeSense currently has to offer in their 'trick or treat section'. This is the branch in Lincoln.
> 
> ...


I love those witch boots in the last picture. Are they candle holders? I think I also saw a hand holding a glass crystal ball (maybe pic 6?). I haven't seen any crystal balls used in Halloween decor in the States at all. I would so buy them if I could find them, as I am doing a fortune teller theme this year. Some cool items you have!


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

Silver Spike said:


> Bruenor Odinson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh btw be careful of eBay.
> ...



Oh yeah. Didn't notice that either. 
Was in store last night and it was £9.99. Wonder if the web prices are different on a lot of stuff?


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

Has anybody be heard or seen anything from B&M yet?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Bruenor Odinson said:


> Oh yeah. Didn't notice that either.
> Was in store last night and it was £9.99. Wonder if the web prices are different on a lot of stuff?


No, I suspect It's more a case that item is popular (especially in the 'sell it on eBay for 3 times the original price' brigade) and so they feel they can up the price and it won't put people off.

And no, so far B and M (at least around my way) is Halloween free.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I see Poundland has started to put stuff on their website now....

http://www.poundland.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=halloween


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Silver Spike said:


> I see Poundland has started to put stuff on their website now....
> 
> http://www.poundland.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=halloween


Ooooh knock-off Lego Minifigs!


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

Silver Spike said:


> SpoopyGhost UK great photos! Thank you for that, especially the wrath ones. I wish I had a homesense near me, but unfortunately my nearest one is still bloody miles out!





elysia said:


> Great photos SpoopyGhost UK ! I've never been to HomeSense, but after seeing your photos, I must check them out. Some of my friends got some amazing things last year and kept returning week after week for more. Goodbye paycheque!


Not to worry all, as the stuff in HomeSense is the same as in TK Maxx, being sister companies and all. I asked if the Halloween items would be filtering into TKM stores and the assistant confirmed it. So, if you don't have a HomeSense near you, it's not that bad a thing!


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

Bobbiejo said:


> I love those witch boots in the last picture. Are they candle holders? I think I also saw a hand holding a glass crystal ball (maybe pic 6?). I haven't seen any crystal balls used in Halloween decor in the States at all. I would so buy them if I could find them, as I am doing a fortune teller theme this year. Some cool items you have!


Me too! I really wish I had bought them now, but I wouldn't know where to put them. I already have 'center piece' items that jostle for space! But yes, they take one of those long candles in the top of each boot. They're so darn quirky! 

Also yes, it's a silver skeleton hand holding a blown glass paperweight type ball. I'm assuming you're in the States, so maybe HomeGoods will get them eventually. 

Ha ha, usually it's us Brits weeping for all the items we can't get over here that feature in the States! I love stores like Michael's when they get all their Thanksgiving and Halloween decor stuff in!


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

George at ASDA have a lot of their Fancy Dress and accessories online. They also have a Teen Wolf costume too! 
https://direct.asda.com/Clothing/D1...thing/D1M1G20,default,sc.html?start=100&sz=20


----------



## Kahahnu (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, 
Went into Home Sense and TK Maxx in Bristol today, found a few bits, mostly the same as has been seen here already, attached a couple of photos from Home Sense! 
Really wanted the pumpkin mug which had been posted a couple of times but they only had the mummy, the lady on the till said they are getting Halloween deliveries everyday so should be more coming in! 
Also popped into Hobbycraft where there were a few bits out, mostly the usual Halloween craft sets and some baking stuff. Most of the baking bits were on 3 for 2 so it's a good time to get them! The range is available online so didn't take photos.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Great photos! 

Yes the Range is available online, but doesn't show half as much compared to what goes on in their stores, and as we know individual branches seem to vary as to what sort of stock they have, so all image are always welcome/informative.


----------



## pandaemonaeum (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh I love that mirror  It's all really nice but I think that's my favourite.


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

My local TK Maxx has finally put their Halloween stock out now. A few different things to what I saw in HomeSense and a return of the usual musical globes! I'm just waiting for all the lovely kitchen items now.

Btw, Matalan had some nice items last year (skeleton birds etc. and cute ghost/pumpkin/witch hat cat sweet dishes). Worth keeping an eye on but nothing in store yet!


----------



## Andii88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi

Some great pictures so far! I think ill be heading out of town to check out other TK Maxx/Home Sense as they seem to have the best decor selection.

This is more of a request post than anything. Im on the look out for a Frankenstein bust on a tombstone base that has been out in TK Maxx the last few years, if anyone can grab me one i will happily cover any costs to get it posted to me. I live in Grimsby and our selection isnt all that great to be honest.

These 2 are all we have so far in TK Maxx.


----------



## turnip_lantern (Aug 21, 2016)

Made it to TK Maxx in Edinburgh tonight. Similar to the pics already posted, and a disappointing number of cheerful looking pumpkins and witches (I like the scary ones) but I did manage to pick up this beauty. Approx 3.5ft high. 50 quid. Going to sit in the porch all year. There were also little typewriters with lines from 'The Raven' typed on them, and I'll try and post a pic of those later.


----------



## SpookyScotland (Aug 19, 2016)

Was in my local B&M and they had the boxes all ready in cages to put out on the shelves so hopefully next few days should all be in display! Seen on the boxes the large brides from last year along with some giant light up spiders and the American style window tappers!


----------



## Cavius (Jul 24, 2017)

B&M in Northern Ireland have there Halloween stock out, sorry no pictures. A mixed range of decorations and costumes. Nothing out of the ordinary, I did buy a cauldron mister priced at £16.99.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi SpookyScotland

It's nice to see B & M are putting their stock out early. Was in our local store today and they have quite a bit of item out already. I couldn't resist the magic orb as it will go really well with the hanging witch we got from here a couple of years ago.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you 'up north' or further down south?


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

Just been to Lincolns B&M and they have all their stock out.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Blimey they have far more out then my local branch ever does. 

In your sixth image on the far left there's a small white hanging ghost girl, did you spot how much they were going for?


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't sorry. I should have taken pics of the tags too but the excitement got the better of me.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Silver Spike said:


> Are you 'up north' or further down south?


Hi Silver Spike,

I am more to the West of Scotland. It was the Dumbarton branch of B & M I visited.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, I can't wait for our local store to get the rest of stock out if your pics are anything to go by. My Halloween budget is certainly gonna take a few hits!  Awesome pics too, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Bratwitch said:


> Hi Silver Spike,
> 
> I am more to the West of Scotland. It was the Dumbarton branch of B & M I visited.


That figures. *g* It always seems that Halloween stock is put out first in the northern areas of the UK before It reaches down south so to speak.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree Silver Spike its true , there's nothing out down in the stores this far down yet , and like you said Bratwitch i sincerely hope we get a similar amount of choice in the nearest branch to me as that branch as there's some excellent items that could be modded into great D.I.Y. props .


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

pandaemonaeum – It's rather nice, isn't it? Last year, they had the same mirror, only was all silver; I rather prefer the gold version, though


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Same here,nothing here yet. Great to see pictures!

I really want to make a circus tent style arch over the front door but my diy skills stops at selotape haha. I was thinking maybe red and white table cloths over a rose arch to form curtains and the clown head from the range in the center. That'll probably look tacky tho,nothing worth having comes easy as is said


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

pacman said:


> I agree Silver Spike its true , there's nothing out down in the stores this far down yet , and like you said Bratwitch i sincerely hope we get a similar amount of choice in the nearest branch to me as that branch as there's some excellent items that could be modded into great D.I.Y. props .


And to really bang the point home I took a chance and got a friend to drive me to my local Range only to be presented with........absolutely nothing. I spoke to one of the assistants and she told me, yeah, we're not unboxing stuff until next week. *sigh* 

But out local B and M had a few bits (luckily the things I really wanted) and so the day wasn't a total waste.

*eta* I got those little ghost girls that were in photos on here. Perfect for customizing and only £2.99 each.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

i have been informed by a friend of mine who spoke to a member of staff at my nearest B&M and apparently they are getting SOME Halloween stuff this week but unsure how much ? so i will have to take a chance and hope for the best lol , they have some great looking stuff though , they may even beat THE RANGE this year for best Halloween stuff .... we,ll see.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Not sure if this has been mentioned already but John Lewis have there Halloween stuff online now.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

My local Poundworld Plus and Poundland have their stock out now, must have put it out yesterday as there was aisles of summer junk on Saturday, Unfortunately I can't explore until the weekend. The former has some great items from the YouTube videos I watched.

I'm going ahead with a circus themed arch way (on a budget), if anyone sees any of that themed products in discount stores please let me know . I'm going to get the clown head from The Range is weekend. All this cause I want to give out candy floss pots lol.

I know the theme isn't wise considering the killer clown craze last year, but.. Candyfloss!!!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

B&M and the Range had their stuff out today in Falkirk. 

The Range's setup was a bit weird. It was split into three separate sections. Near the door was cups/sweet collectors etc with some hanging witches/werewolves. Then further in was a display area with all their animatronics. Then further in again was the section with the masks/costumes and whatnot. Seemed like a good collection. Though their props were pretty flimsy on a closer look. Picked up a hanging talking clown face.

B&M's selection was small in my local store. Probably better quality stuff but not as large as some of the things at The Range. Grabbed a rotting pumpkin and a few materials. Will go back in a couple of weeks to see if they've fleshed it out any.

Nothing in any of the supermarkets.


----------



## Azz2312 (Jul 30, 2017)

My local Poundland .. Yeovil Somerset.. small selection of stuff at the minute @ B&M store sorry no pics but they have some nice sized polystyrene headstones with light up eyes @5.99 each costumes @ £20 there around and some fortune teller globes really nice and small battery operated strobe lights @ 2.99 and they have a strobe with lightning sound effects and I think it was 15.99.. they had the small 10 inch characters in cages that shake and say different phrases few others larger animated witches and ghosts. Could be converted to be motion activated if you have the know how.. once again sorry no pics.. will try on next visit.. pics attached of Poundland looks as if there may be more to come..


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi guys 'n' ghouls!
I've just finished wading through this thread the last couple of nights after finding it from last years which Pacman had linked to this new one!
(How are you doing Pacman, sounds like you're up and ready for this years one? I know you weren't your best last year. Hope this one's a great one.)
So how is everyone?
I'm now looking around and planning (read making a shopping list!) what we're doing or getting.
We hope to have a tour round the usual "haunts" this weekend, especially Range (ours is near Rochdale and usually good) and TKMax. Will also see if our B+M has got any stock in yet.
I had a look at the new Atmosfear projections from Pacman's link in a post a while back and the Paranormal Passage ones look brilliant particularly the FACADE OF FRIGHT one, also got an eye on the Dripping Blood from the Blood Walls collection, very tempted! 

I was considering doing a Frankenstein's laboratory so I'm looking at the animated shaking cables and Fuse Box from thelaughingstock.co.uk and maybe the animated body bag from Range, I need to get a move on! 

Happy preparations all!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

B & M and Wilko now have some of their Halloween range online now too. 

http://www.bmstores.co.uk/search?q=halloween

http://www.wilko.com/page/halloween


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Ooh thanks for that. I visited B and M and Th eRange today, and was quite disappointed as neither store had their full range out. And to add insult to injury when I asked at the Range was all their stock out on the shelves now because there was another section where everything had been cleared away and was empty, and she told me that yes, that was it and that the other area was their Christmas section! 

Already!!??

If that really turns out to be it, this will be the most poorly stocked Halloween I've experienced. Bloody Christmas is already taking over......in September!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah our Poundland and Poundworld have got both Christmas and Halloween out. In one store it is directly opposite each other.

I got four little plastic skulls for 50p each from Poundworld in Wakefield - they have movable jaws and the plastic is quite hard so will be useful for something. They also had a clearance shelf area for last years stock for 50p each - got some glow in the dark fabric paint from that shelf - comes with a little brush as well.

They seem to have stuff at more than a pound this year - a little bag of skull and bones for £3.50 was rather nice (probably child sized in proportion).


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Got a B&M ground breaker zombie which I think I'm going to turn into a little girl prop (I also got a wig). The head was glued into the box something terrible though so I have big chunks of solid glue on it. I'll try cover it up when I paint it.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^That's a real pain Matt - best of luck fixing that.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh thats a shame. Is it hot glue, because If so you can easily remove that with a hot hairdryer.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Silver Spike said:


> Oh thats a shame. Is it hot glue, because If so you can easily remove that with a hot hairdryer.


It is, yeah. Will give that a go, thanks.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Heat it up with the dryer and when the glue starts to feel soft gently peel it away from the surface. Usually works.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

*Azz2312* I see you're from Yeovil, have you been to the Mad hatters joke shop? Their Halloween section looks pretty good, is it worth a 40 mile drive for me?

*Daveferatu* - Frankensteins lab is a brilliant theme! I got the fuse box from the US a few years back for my Lab, was brilliant. Laughingstock have the american import too - it's a bit more than the cheap one, but well worth it. 

*Pacman* - the props look amazing! Coming on really well!! Do you want some Torch Flame Lights? Like these? http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-LED-Ha...Fire-Halloween-Prop-Decorations-/401181783888 just drop me a PM, I dont want anything for them


Hello everyone else Faces old & new! Looks like everyone's getting right in to the spirit!! Great to see!


----------



## Andii88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Been into the local TK Maxx again and theyve had quite a delivery.

Ive been on the look out for a nice frankenstein bust, they had one in but it was terrible. There was also a mummy one that looks pretty cool, priced at £29.99 which is really fair for what it is. Really tempting.


----------



## Andii88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ive found the Frankenstein bust on the TK Maxx website. I have found that searching for things like monsters, skull, witch, ghost etc.. brings up different things than looking for "halloween". I literally search the TK Maxx website weekly all year round haha!

https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/home/c...polyresin-scientists-bust-ornament/p/91018318

If anyone sees a better Frankenstein then please give me a message or something!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Our local tkmaxx had very little that was good. A really small display.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought the clown head from The Range, same voice / sound as various other props, pleased with it though. As for the circus theme I ordered a balloon arch lot from China for less than a fiver and a couple of scene setters which I hope to hot glue to a rose arch. Just need some white and red plastic table cloths to make a curtain, so someone in a clown costume can be behind to give out candyfloss pots. I hope it will work out. Also think the clown costume maybe be too scary but itlll save me on buying many props I cannot afford or store afterwards.

Poundworld have skull and pumpkin glass mason jars for a pound which are really great value, not everything is a pound a pop anymore so I was surprised they are.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Batley - That's a terrific idea with the balloons, scene setter and rose arch. Lol, I admit to being envious I didn't think of that for our clown.

I was surprised to see the wide range of items our nearest Poundworld had and liking quite a bit of it too. I noticed they are even doing some costumes now as well.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
well yesterday was a good day! Went to Range in Rochdale and they were good again! See pics below, bought a few things which I'll post on another post.
Also went to TKMax in Denton (East side of Manchester) and their display wasn't as big as some of your posts but not bad, that said I bought a few things including the Frankenstein bust - like Andii88 said it's not the best but I've been after one for a few years but it's still nice! Will post what I bought later.
Here's the Range store, I took a video of their display as well and I'll try and upload that as well . . .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
. . . and here's the TKMax store displays in Denton . . .
























. . . and here's what I bought from them . . .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
and what I bought from Range . . .








EPD,
yes the fuse box from The Laughing Stock is on my shopping list, just planning out what I need before I take the plunge - shopping round for a lifesize dummy (usually about £24ish) and a Frankenstein monster mask etc to make the monster (I have the clothes as that's one of my costumes I made from previous years).

Spike,
I noticed on a post a while ago that you were interested in trying or using a projector with the Atmosfear stuff? It's actually quite easy but you'll obviously need a projector! 
If you can get a cheap second hand one then great but you will need to provide a source (dvd player etc) but if you shop around you can get a cheap projector which does the job nicely for around £50 - £60 which takes a USB stick, from this you just select what scenes you want to play and it plays through them and repeats.
The only trouble with these ones is there is no zoom to resize, just a focus, so as long as you're placing it say more than 3 or 4 feet away then its fine, also for a screen for it to project on (if not onto a wall) like in a window for you can use the garden floss stuff, just a thin sheet of it. I'll try and post a couple of my videos from last year to show you. Any questions you have about it just fire away!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

visited B & M yesterday and they have some cool Halloween decs this year


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the pics looking great

Thinking of buying me sweets in bulk this year my numbers keep going up over 20 more kids and just ran out or maybe I should give less sweets


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the poundworld pics Bratwitch! I didnt even know this place existed, but it turns out theres one a mile away and they have mini skulls I want for my graveyard fence!

Daveferatu - re the dummy, Ive picked up broken shop mannequins in the past just calling the local stores. Worth a try asking a department stores like Beales in your neck of the woods, never know! Or, another alternative I've done - was lucky to find some second hand wetsuits on gumtree £5 each & just stuffed them with newspaper!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
First off here's a link to my video of The Range's display in Rochdale yesterday:





Spike, here's a few links to my display last year using the projectors.
First two are what I took when testing, the third one I'm not sure if you'll be able to see it as it's my nieces footage from inside on Facebook but thought I'd try it!
If it does then the fourth one is from my Son In Law on Facebook from outside.
First one of mine: 




Second one of mine: 




Third off my niece: 




Fourth off my Step-son:


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

The projections look brilliant! What make projector are you using? What are you projecting onto?

The blacks look far more defined than my projector. Ive gone through all the things to project on to - shower curtain, weed barrier - best thing so far has been the cheap plastic table cloths.... i think its time to upgrade!!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Have you checked on Amazon for a candy floss machine? I bought a small home-sized version at a store here in the US, but got the paper cones and sugar on Amazon. They had some pretty awesome machines as well. (You might have to search for "cotton candy" to see all the results.)


----------



## Bruenor Odinson (Mar 23, 2017)

They look great, what are you projecting on to please?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes please tell us what you are projecting onto it was very effective as the room was visible in the background far more realistic . been to the Isle Of Wight for a family wedding this past weekend and bought a great light up plastic Halloween pumpkin for £3.99 from the TK MAX in Newport , i am sure it must have been marked up wrong but i got it for that anyway , some of the TK MAX stuff was expensive but very good quality more for home decor than Halloween prop or just Halloween one night use , but i am so impressed with the pumpkin , i also got a skull which was 3.99 , you tell me what you think i wanted to get 2 x pumpkins but that was all they had and they said as soon as they get them they are gone .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Soz guys photos gone wrong way up again , doh


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Ha, ha Pacman! no probs, they look good and a bargain! 
That happened when I was trying to rotate the second video, on my PC it showed it on its side (was trying to get the upstairs in shot but it was too faint), yet when I posted it onto YouTube it corrected it and showed it the correct orientation!!  

EPD et all, the projector is just a cheap one( I got 2 for £100 when on offer), normally about £55 to £85 on EBay but come from China, one was slightly faulty (sticking and jamming multi select switch) and after moaning for ages (I think they were stalling, ever so polite but wouldn't do a damn thing) they eventually offered to replace it if I returned the faulty one - just a few days before Halloween! So I told them what I thought and fixed it myself!
Anyway I digress, I'll dig them out of the loft (need to do some testing as I'm projecting a bit different in the back room this year and like I said there's no zoom, just focus) and post a picky or 2 in the next few days, output resolution is 800 by 600 which is adequate I feel - beware as the adverts say 1080p/720p compatible input, not the output!
As for what I projected on, in the back room it's just onto the wall (plain light cream colour) and in the front downstairs and upstairs windows they're projected onto the cheap garden fleece you wrap around the plants for winter, just a single layer, I think I got ours from Wilco's. I'd seen some stuff on the internet about people trying different materials, even chiffon!! But someone said garden plant fleece was adequate so I tried it, I thought it was OK, looked OK to me!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers Daveferatu , they were up the right way in my folder but the website spun them lol , and yes its so substantial for £3.99 and quite tough .


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Haven't heard anyone mention wilko yet but their stuff is all online now http://www.wilko.com/halloween/view-all-halloween/icat/view-all-halloween

Tkmaxx as well, I think. https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/search/?q=halloween:publishedDate-desc:stockLevelStatus:inStock&page=8


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Asda preview here. Big prop is an animated pirate.


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

Here are a couple more TK Maxx finds. I ended up buying the odd little bird skeleton wearing a hat and bow tie (although I have no idea where to put him!) 

I really loved this pumpkin-headed figure tealight holder! But, just like the witches boot candle holder I left him behind because I doubt I have any room left in the two 'Halloween boxes' I keep for yet another candle holder! I do like his old school Halloween feel though.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish there was more coherence in the stocking decisions at TK Maxx. I like a lot of the stuff you have in your post Spoopy but it hasn't been in our branch in Wakefield. I'd be tempted by Pumpkin Man as well - but not stocked here. I like the white pumpkin stack - not stocked. I LOVE the tombstones in the bottom pic - but again not stocked.
I know you can order online but I always worry about breakage and I'm also too mean to pay delivery.

It's just so annoying!


----------



## Kahahnu (Sep 26, 2015)

Have just finished going round a few shops in Bristol Broadmead, still not a lot about yet, maybe too early but I'm sure there's been more around at this time of year before.
The Yankee Candle store had its range out - the new Haunted Hollow candle is amazing, £17.99 but well worth it! They don't have a very inspiring collection of accessories this year though. Forgot to get photos but everything is online.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.yorkshiretrading.com/collections/halloween/?page=1

Saw this site mentioned in a previous year's thread. Don't know if they're any good or how much they charge for postage but it seems they have some things at an good price and their scarecrow is very cool.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello all! Have any of you been to Tulleys' Farm Shocktober in Crawley? A friend of mine is planning a trip and I'm quite excited about going to some Haunts that aren't in Thorpe Park etc'.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

At Heathrow Airport - John Lewis!! almost wet myself!!

*EDIT* Sorry don't know how to rotate!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi - Tulleys Shocktober we did, was part of our honeymoon - sadly didn't get that many pics as batt died on phone. but some of the special effects were good - they have a day on for kiddies then gets a bit creepier in evening for the adults! 























The big scarecrows were amazing! Lots of food places, they had a couple of bands and live music about too... I would recommend


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I was just thinking of event that people may like - I always try to do something different at Halloween. 
heres one for people who live in or near London 

https://princecharlescinema.com/PrinceCharlesCinema.dll/WhatsOn?f=2808

Prince Charles Theatre - Classic Horror All Night Movie Marathon! 
- Friday the 13th
- American Werewolf in London
- The Exorcist
- Alien
- Nightmare on Elm Street 
- Texas Chain Saw Massacre


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

SpookySpoof said:


> I was just thinking of event that people may like - I always try to do something different at Halloween.
> heres one for people who live in or near London
> 
> https://princecharlescinema.com/PrinceCharlesCinema.dll/WhatsOn?f=2808
> ...


Thanks. My wife and I moved here recently (Newbury) and I've struggled to find things to do for Halloween.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

mr_synical said:


> Thanks. My wife and I moved here recently (Newbury) and I've struggled to find things to do for Halloween.


The is also Halloween Tea at Oakely Court - (where the outside scenes for Rocky Horror were filmed) 

https://www.oakleycourt.co.uk/whats-on/halloween/


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

DandyBrit said:


> I wish there was more coherence in the stocking decisions at TK Maxx. I like a lot of the stuff you have in your post Spoopy but it hasn't been in our branch in Wakefield. I'd be tempted by Pumpkin Man as well - but not stocked here. I like the white pumpkin stack - not stocked. I LOVE the tombstones in the bottom pic - but again not stocked.
> I know you can order online but I always worry about breakage and I'm also too mean to pay delivery.
> 
> It's just so annoying!


I know what you mean! It's the same with the HomeSense items. A lot of their stuff did filter into my local TK Maxx, but not everything.

Perhaps it's the store manager who gets to pick what they want stocked based on previous sales. For instance, last year there were a lot of wreaths and kitchen ware, but this year, hardly anything. It's definitely a disappointment.


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

SpookySpoof said:


> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=475977&d=1505481640"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chocolate box packaging looks gorgeous! I'd buy it just for the design! :O


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

If we're suggesting Halloween events, you may all be interested in http://londonmonthofthedead.com (if you live in or near London). The Month of the Dead events are organised by A Curious Invitation, who also do fantastically quirky Halloween parties!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you believe the B & M here already has two aisles of Christmas stuff! Although there is a decent choice of Halloween items, it seems Christmas is already taking over - in September! Grr!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Disappointed in our local TK Maxx and agree it seems to be left to each store manager's discretion what to stock. Have seem some lovely home decor stuff posted on here but not in our local store. I love the little skelly bird in the top hat too, very quirky.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

pacman said:


> Yes please tell us what you are projecting onto it was very effective as the room was visible in the background far more realistic . been to the Isle Of Wight for a family wedding this past weekend and bought a great light up plastic Halloween pumpkin for £3.99 from the TK MAX in Newport , i am sure it must have been marked up wrong but i got it for that anyway , some of the TK MAX stuff was expensive but very good quality more for home decor than Halloween prop or just Halloween one night use , but i am so impressed with the pumpkin , i also got a skull which was 3.99 , you tell me what you think i wanted to get 2 x pumpkins but that was all they had and they said as soon as they get them they are gone .
> View attachment 472049
> View attachment 472065
> View attachment 472081
> View attachment 472097



Looks like you got a brilliant bargain there, Pacman. Very nice.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

If anyone is looking for Halloween activities in and around Scotland, this is a pretty good site to visit as it has something to suit everyone. 


https://www.visitscotland.com/blog/scotland/halloween-events-scotland/


----------



## Cherry Darling (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd recommend The Ghost Bus Tours as well; I've only been on the London one, but it had a great combination of theatrical fun mixed with well-researched local spooky history. 

Aside from the London one, they also have tours in Edinburgh and York: https://www.theghostbustours.com/


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I loved the ghost bus tour.. I went to the one in Leeds or York, I can't remember which. It was really fun and theatrical.

How's everyone doing with their stocking up/ collecting of items? I'm slowly going mad waiting for my local supermarkets and such to release their stock. I swear we are way behind the rest of the country!

Also, what are people planning for Halloween? Mainly house parties or are there any brave souls doing full on haunts?


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi lucidhalloween

There was a brilliant ghost bus tour here a couple of years ago run by City Sightseeing. it gave a real insight into Glasgow's grim and ghoulish past. A real shame they don't seem to do it anymore. Still it would give us an excuse to do the Edinburgh one instead  

Here is a few links to Glasgow's ghoulish past:

http://www.glasgowlive.co.uk/news/history/glasgows-spookiest-abandoned-dead-spots-12067928

http://www.glasgowlive.co.uk/news/glasgow-news/st-enoch-poltergeist-shields-road-12023539

http://www.glasgowlive.co.uk/news/history/tale-partick-poltergeist-family-fled-13167355

http://www.glasgowlive.co.uk/news/glasgow-news/most-haunted-places-in-glasgow-11444541

The Glasgow Necropolis is the one that unsettles me the most as it is not hard to imagine ghosts lurking in the shadows cast by the imposing tombstones and mausoleums.

I know what you mean about waiting for the supermarkets to get their Halloween stock out, even though our B & M and Poundworld have some great stuff right now, I am becoming more impatient by the day for the supermarkets to display their stock too. Also counting down to http://www.thehalloweenhq.com/ opening their annual temporary shop here for Halloween, picked up some nice items from there last year. 

Unfortunately I don't have the resources (or the stamina!) to do a full on haunt and am totally in awe of those that do, their creativity is amazing. We will have a family sit down dinner on the 28th (which we all dress up for) followed by some games afterwards and whatever scary movie won this year's vote. On Halloween night it will be a buffet for friends and family which is more practical for us as will be dealing with the trick or treaters, I hope 


My big purchase this year is this guy






which we will put in the downstairs small hall area behind our front door. I am making a vending tray for him to hold and hope to have the trick or treaters lift their treat from the tray while he moves and speaks, it is sound activated. If the weather cooperates I may even have him outside on Halloween night. This year I have popcorn boxes, to tie in with the clown theme, and they will be filled with bags of popcorn, home-made clown chocolate lollipops, a Halloween sweet and wind-up chattering teeth. Also haven't decided yet whether or not to put a mini can or carton of juice in each one. 

Upstairs in the living room it is all witch props and witch related items. I have a real soft spot for witches and go all out with this theme as it tends to get added to year after year. 

Would love to hear what other people's plans / themes are.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I love the Necropolis - it is as if it was invented just for filming a horror film. 



The Wilko's in Wakefield is going to put out their Halloween stock in a couple of weeks according to a staff member I asked today. Of course they are already putting out the Xmas stuff!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Loving the clown, Bratwitch.. where did you get him from? 
I'm doing a carnival theme this year, so he's right up my street! I'm trying to do step between a full haunt and a house party. Keeping the house in theme with a few scares and games for people to progress through. I'd love to have more people involved, but it's quiet a small scale thing.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

my wilkos already have their stuff out sorry forgot to take picks but will be going back my bm looks really crap has more Christmas stuff than halloween


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

lucidhalloween said:


> Loving the clown, Bratwitch.. where did you get him from?
> I'm doing a carnival theme this year, so he's right up my street! I'm trying to do step between a full haunt and a house party. Keeping the house in theme with a few scares and games for people to progress through. I'd love to have more people involved, but it's quiet a small scale thing.


I ordered the clown from here http://www.madhattersjokeshop.com/22-horror-shop It certainly paid off to shop around a bit as some sites had him for as much as £95.00 not inc postage. I love a good carnival theme, so much you can do with it. What games do you have? We usually have Tempt Your Fate, Hook-a-Duck, Charades and a Halloween Quiz with prizes.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

joanneB said:


> my wilkos already have their stuff out sorry forgot to take picks but will be going back my bm looks really crap has more Christmas stuff than halloween


Our B & M is the same, they started off with a whole section of Halloween and now the Christmas stuff is taking over!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> I love the Necropolis - it is as if it was invented just for filming a horror film.
> 
> 
> 
> The Wilko's in Wakefield is going to put out their Halloween stock in a couple of weeks according to a staff member I asked today. Of course they are already putting out the Xmas stuff!


It certainly would be a spectacular setting for filming a horror movie. Even so, I don't think anything has ever been filmed there. Will perhaps look into that and see if there is a specific reason why. 

I can't believe some stores are already pushing out there Christmas stuff!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

It's a functioning cemetery, which is the most pressing reason. I studied photography in Glasgow and our students often wanted to go there for photos. And they'd usually get kicked out soon after going in, with "it's a cemetery, not a studio" being the usual advice.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

You got a real bargain there Bratwitch! 
We are doing hook a duck, severed hand ring toss and clown head basketball hoop toss. Should be fun!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Matt 82 said:


> It's a functioning cemetery, which is the most pressing reason. I studied photography in Glasgow and our students often wanted to go there for photos. And they'd usually get kicked out soon after going in, with "it's a cemetery, not a studio" being the usual advice.


Ahh, that makes sense. Thanks for that, Matt 82. I don't blame the students for wanting to take pictures there. It's a very atmospheric place.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

lucidhalloween said:


> You got a real bargain there Bratwitch!
> We are doing hook a duck, severed hand ring toss and clown head basketball hoop toss. Should be fun!


I sure did and was like a kid at Christmas as it arrived late afternoon today. There was minimal assembly and comes with batteries too. Your carnival games sound like a lot of fun too!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

If you have a Home Bargains near you, they have full skeletons for £20. My Wilko version arrived today and while I think it's pretty good, from what I saw the HB version was better. It doesn't have the filled in rib cage and has a much more life sized head for one thing. I did think that maybe the joints weren't quite as good, though I really only got a quick look.

I was impressed with the size of the HB displays. Both sides of two full aisles. More than anyone else I've seen so far. It's mostly party decorations than props mind you so maybe not too much to get stuck into.

That skeleton was good, though. If I hadn't already spent way too much I would have grabbed one.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Matt 82 said:


> If you have a Home Bargains near you, they have full skeletons for £20. My Wilko version arrived today and while I think it's pretty good, from what I saw the HB version was better. It doesn't have the filled in rib cage and has a much more life sized head for one thing. I did think that maybe the joints weren't quite as good, though I really only got a quick look.
> 
> I was impressed with the size of the HB displays. Both sides of two full aisles. More than anyone else I've seen so far. It's mostly party decorations than props mind you so maybe not too much to get stuck into.
> 
> That skeleton was good, though. If I hadn't already spent way too much I would have grabbed one.


Thats good to know. I don't suppose you managed to snag a photo of it?


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nah, sorry. I'll see if I can get one today.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Jiskel (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Folks,

New to the forum and just thought I would share my blog with you all, i'm currently trawling the UK shops looking at their stock, updated with photos and the likes so I am hoping that it's helpful for you all at least.

benannahalloween(dot)tumblr(dot)com

I'm updating it as I go so if I spot new and interesting things I will post them.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Jiskel

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Home Bargains Skeleton:




























The ribcage is made of pretty thin plastic but I had a poke about with it and it didn't seem flimsy at all. If you're looking for a skeleton, I'd recommend that one.

Those photos can be opened in a new tab and viewed at full size if you want to inspect closer.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

TK Maxx had a much more improved selection since I went in a fortnight ago.










That giant skull looked great. The missus would actually kill me if I brought it home, though. 














































They also had various things dotted about the store in other areas. So there were cookie cutters, plates etc that looked pretty good.


----------



## Jiskel (Sep 20, 2017)

That cheeseboard tho! I don't really like how varied the TK maxx stock is, as I know someone mentioned before. I love their snow globes this year! The gravestones look mint as well!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for al the great photos Matt. When it comes to Home bargins I only have a small branch near me, so I hope they will be carrying these guys! 

Oh and I forgot to ask, are these full size?


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Silver Spike said:


> Thanks for al the great photos Matt. When it comes to Home bargins I only have a small branch near me, so I hope they will be carrying these guys!
> 
> Oh and I forgot to ask, are these full size?


Hard to give an exact size as they were tied up while on display and I didn't want to wander up and open it. At a guess I'd say they were about 5ft.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

My camera ran out of battery while I was in The Range so I only managed 2 photos. They'd moved their display from inside the shop to the entrance. 



















If you manage to get in to a store, check out the dancing skeleton bride and groom. Not the large one, the smaller 10 inch one. Press the button and tell me if you think they are 'dancing'.

I like The Range's stuff but any more purchases will need to wait until the sales. They have some cool hanging props but £15 for what is essentially a plastic face with some cloth hanging down is too much to justify.

I did pick up a wee half mask to sit behind my restraint mask for my 'Psycho Prisoner' costume. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B&M had also moved all of their stuff to the front of the store.




























They actually had a couple of decent masks in there that you can see in the middle of the first photo. The skull one was surprisingly good considering the price.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In addition to the Home Bargains photos in the skeleton post, I grabbed a few more while I was there.




























I was quite surprised by the quality of these teeth for 79p. Kids sized, though.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Poundland was next. 

Not much in there, tbh. The display was quite small. I did pick up the mask in the second photo and a Blu-ray of I. Frankenstein. The mask in particular was amazing quality considering it was a pound. Quite solid and keeps its shape. Might buy a few and practice some painting on them.



















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hobbycraft had some stuff if you're into that kind of thing. It's not really my scene, though.




























Though these pumpkins were of interest. They're plastic but designed to be carved 'like a real pumpkin'. About 5 inches across

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Last stop was to drop into the local costume/party shop. They were just starting to get their Halloween stuff out. Picked up another mask and saw their huge and impressive devil prop.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, great photos! You're shops have far more then we have down south.

I rang my local Home Bargins store, and what a surprise they don't have the skeletons and I don't believe they're going to either.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

As that's unfortunate. Their website isn't great either as they only really have the kids costumes on there.

Happy to pick things up for people, btw. Dunno what p&p would be for that.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Fantastic photos, Matt 82. Thanks for posting them.  Looks like your Range really has a good selection. Much as i love their stuff, it is always a bit hit and miss here with what ours stock.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Jiskel said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> New to the forum and just thought I would share my blog with you all, i'm currently trawling the UK shops looking at their stock, updated with photos and the likes so I am hoping that it's helpful for you all at least.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome Jiskel


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Matt 82 said:


> Double post.


It's the falkirk branch. We have a pretty busy retail park so the shops do seem to be stocked quite well.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - i just stumbled across this website for those wanting to look at events over the half term week maybe? 

http://www.scaretouruk.com/

They review attractions and give a list of all in the UK. Looks pretty good  
Hope you make use of it


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

If you like podcasts, there's an interview with the guy that runs that site (his name is Michael Bolton) on Haunt Topic Radio. It's quite interesting to hear how the UK scene differs from the US.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

There is a Garden Centre near Camberley / Bagshot that have started their Halloween stuff, Longacres
They also have an american section and got some American Halloween sweets too! I'm soooo excited!


*edit* apologies - I don't know how to rotate the pics on here - they are the correct way round on my PC!?!?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow thats an amazing selection! You are lucky having this place near you.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Hivemind! I have a very very fast turnaround with my outdoor decorations as I live right on a busy road in the middle of London, so I tend to look for shortcuts with decorating. 
This year, I want to put some tombstones against my railings but the white masonry underneath just wont go! 

So basically, does anyone know where I can get some CHEAP green spooky cloth? I need it pretty loose weft so it'll look grass or mosslike


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all!

I'll be visiting London next week through October 3rd. Any Halloween happenings going on that I should try to check out? I'll probably do a Jack the Ripper tour, but wondering if there's any seasonal events worth going to. Thanks!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

BadgerSpanner said:


> So basically, does anyone know where I can get some CHEAP green spooky cloth? I need it pretty loose weft so it'll look grass or mosslike



The Range had it. I don't see it on the website though. It's right at the bottom of this photo.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

RedSonja - London Ghost Bus tour and London Dungeon are both good - we go to a Dungeon whenever possible - generally about once a month


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Matt 82 said:


> The Range had it. I don't see it on the website though. It's right at the bottom of this photo.


Thanks Matt! Alas I don't have a Range anywhere near me! It's good to know that the shops here might do it though


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

RedSonja said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'll be visiting London next week through October 3rd. Any Halloween happenings going on that I should try to check out? I'll probably do a Jack the Ripper tour, but wondering if there's any seasonal events worth going to. Thanks!


Do a London Walks Ghost Walk! There are so many! If you don't fancy walking far then the Ghost Bus Tour is brilliant too (say it fast  )


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know if the Alice Underground is still running - have heard that is pretty good?l


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

From Asda sorry if already been posted the to TV will be £20


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all fellow haunters!
As promised, particularly for EPD, Spike and Pacman heres a few clips to a few tests with my cheapo projector onto the wall and onto garden fleece across a doorway, also a couple of photos of the projector (still about £40 - £60ish on Ebay from China).
Here's the projector, comes up as Excelvan when it starts up, good thing about it is that it takes USB so you can put in a memory stick loaded with the clips you want to show, select which ones you want to play and it will play them in a loop, also has a remote control.
Remember even though it says HD it means it receives HD but only outputs 800 x 600 resolution.

















Next is test clips, first is onto the wall about 8 foot/2.5m away with the kitchen light on so you can see better how big it is.





Next is with the light off





Next is showing the image then panning round to see how far away the projector is





Next are 2 projecting onto the garden fleece across the doorway, I didn't pick the upright ones that should just project in the middle but you get the idea - you'll see where it goes onto the wall or the door! (ignore the last 2 seconds of the first one as the fleece fell down!)


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

. . . while I'm on here's what I'm working on at the mo after seeing a few clips and prop builds - making my own grave digger!
Still needs the motor setting up, spade painting and fingers finishing at least! 
The wood behind him is for my Frankenstein monster - still got to start him!!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Does anyone know if asda have there Halloween stuff in stores yet?
Sorry if it's already been answered...

The only thing I've seen that I'd like this year is the haunted TV from asda. Otherwise I must admit that my Halloween Spirit is at an all time low this year


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I notice they've got a few items listed on their website, and so I imagine stuff will start to appear in store soon.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all fellow haunters!
> As promised, particularly for EPD, Spike and Pacman heres a few clips to a few tests with my cheapo projector onto the wall and onto garden fleece across a doorway, also a couple of photos of the projector (still about £40 - £60ish on Ebay from China).
> Here's the projector, comes up as Excelvan when it starts up, good thing about it is that it takes USB so you can put in a memory stick loaded with the clips you want to show, select which ones you want to play and it will play them in a loop, also has a remote control.
> Remember even though it says HD it means it receives HD but only outputs 800 x 600 resolution.
> ...


This all looks amazing! I've just got to give this a go at some point.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

So I spent today painting up a couple of things. 

First was the mask from the pound shop. Half-happy with how it turned out. Might re-visit it though, or even just start over completely. Not too bad for my first attempt at repainting something.

Before:









After:









The zombie ground breaker that I bought from B&M a few weeks back turned out much better. I followed the advice from here and used a heat gun to get rid of the crazy amount of hot glue still attached to it and then just layered up some paint.

Before:









After:









The thing with that zombie is that the sculpt was good but it just had an awful paint job. I think it looks pretty decent now.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all fellow haunters!
> As promised, particularly for EPD, Spike and Pacman heres a few clips to a few tests with my cheapo projector onto the wall and onto garden fleece across a doorway, also a couple of photos of the projector (still about £40 - £60ish on Ebay from China).
> Here's the projector, comes up as Excelvan when it starts up, good thing about it is that it takes USB so you can put in a memory stick loaded with the clips you want to show, select which ones you want to play and it will play them in a loop, also has a remote control.
> Remember even though it says HD it means it receives HD but only outputs 800 x 600 resolution.
> ...


That looks amazing, Makes me want to give it a shot too.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Kittykat85 said:


> Does anyone know if asda have there Halloween stuff in stores yet?
> Sorry if it's already been answered...
> 
> The only thing I've seen that I'd like this year is the haunted TV from asda. Otherwise I must admit that my Halloween Spirit is at an all time low this year


I haven't seen anything in our local asda yet. Keep checking each time I'm there and hoping it will be soon! All i see on line from them is some costumes.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I telephoned my local branch and apparently they stagger when they get stock in. At the weekend they had a delivery of children's costumes and candy and next Sunday they will be receiving all the decorations. So fingers crossed.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Aldi Halloween is in on the 5th if you don't have a store close pre order online should be from a week before p&p is still free


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Matt 82, they're looking good, particularly the zombie!
The mask looks good to me but if you're unsure then have another go, I'm like that sometimes but then again I've overdone stuff, sometimes less is more!
Just go with your instinct, you'll know when you're happy with the result!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

I bought another 5 today to muck about with. I've got to get 1 out of 6 right!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like a lot of Asda'a stuff is online now. £60 for the 6ft pirate.

https://direct.asda.com/george/fanc...ancy-dress/shop-all/D23M7G1C1,default,sc.html


----------



## SpoopyGhostUK (Jul 31, 2017)

Ha! My local TK Maxx seems to have given up on Halloween now. I went straight to the section last Thursday and they literally replaced it with Christmas items while I was looking around the rest of the branch. Shocking!

I'm holding out for ASDA now! I bought one of their ghost projectors last year which one neighbour has expressed jealousy over (I said it was only £10 or so!) 

By the way, welcome to the new members of the forum and thank you for all the shared photos! It's a shame this site won't allow you to 'like' when signed in via a small device! But they're fantastic posts.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The Asda Wakefield branch has costumes out now. Wilko's Wakefield has their Halloween stock out now.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

SpoopyGhostUK said:


> I'm holding out for ASDA now! I bought one of their ghost projectors last year which one neighbour has expressed jealousy over (I said it was only £10 or so!)


Looks like they're not doing the Gemmy Ghost projector this year but a slightly different one.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

they have a projector on Wilkos website : http://www.wilko.com/halloween-decorations+lights/wilko-halloween-projector-large/invt/0459901

Also i think someone was after creepy cloth : http://www.wilko.com/search?categories=halloweendecs&q=*&template=solrResults&layout=solr


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

found some more Halloween stuff from GLOW - http://www.glow.co.uk/inflatable-headless-ghoul.html


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I stayed away from this forum as I wasn't going to bother this year due to budget reasons but I sold some items and now I am back in the race, hooray. I would have given in anyway tho as I'd have felt too guilty come Halloween. Anyway, I kind of hoping that this is going to resemble a abandoned circus entrance once I figure out the striped tent part. I guess a duct tape background to give strength then a scene setter over could work. I will probably turn the front into a balloon arch. I'm really pleased Asda are rereleasing the flickering lights, I think they will work with the theme! I'm starting to construct early because it takes me the longest route from A to Be whatever I attempt, plus my DIY stops at tape, haha.

Also thinking of handing out balloon on a stick now with the sweets inside like a piñata.

Love all the photos and updates everyone ?.. can't believe it's almost October again.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking good so far.  Methinks what with the whole 'Pennywise' thing doing the rounds at the moment, evil clowns are going to be a very popular theme this year.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Ha ha! Welcome back Batley! You can't resist the lure of Halloween!
Good luck with the arch and the rest of your decorations, like Silver Spike said clowns and related seem to be popular themes this year!
I think EPD did a circus admission booth out of cardboard last year if you want to search for it on last years thread, I'm sure I spotted it on the props thread as well, found it, it's in tutorials and step by step at http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/181449-my-cardboard-carnevil-ticket-booth.html?
In fact looking through this and the props thread there's a few clown/circus/carnevil related ideas.
Just a thought for ideas?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ikr, expecting a lot of clown ToT'ers this year! 

Thank you both! Thanks very much for all that, very much appreciated. Using cardboard is a great idea ,booth looks amazing. I'm still debating to hide behind the curtain dressed as a clown to make up for the lack of large prop, but that could be too scary as a lot of ToT'ers here are young. Maybe I'll just put it my arm through to hand out?. I will bore you all more in a couple of weeks with an update pic but don't expect much more than a tablecloth sellotaped to it haha.

Anyone else have a particular theme this year? 
Anyway, time to catch up with this thread that just go on about myself, apologies !!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I am pleased your back on the HALLOWEEN bandwagon Batley , have you thought about a jumbo black marker pen and budget plain white bed sheet or valence sheet ??? and i mean budget you can pick them up in white or off white some places for a fiver or less , not excellent quality but good enough to draw thick black lines on with a thick jumbo marker in black or blue or even both , and you can use a cheapo metal meter rule from the poundshop . Only a suggestion to get your juices cooking and that would be big enough for your frame , hope you now getting some ideas . I also went to see the new IT movie and bloody loved it , and i think there's going to be a lot of clown inspired haunts this year .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Went to my local branch today, and discovered they'd had a lot more new stock in. Black glitter skulls and skeletons. A new type silvered potion bottles (which I don't think are as nice as lat years but then I'm sure thats down to price) eyeball lights, some day of the dead stuff, etc, etc, including this item which surprised me. For the last two years I've watched with envious eyes the americans buying a cheap version of this mask in their dollar stores and the only versions we had over here cost over £10, so seeing this a was great!

This by the way is the more pricy version as It's the only image i could find online, but believe me the poundlands version looks just as good. My store only had one left.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Silverspike, your photo seems to be banjaxed.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

In what way? It's showing for me.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

It shows as a red X in the previous post.  The second one is visible though.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

well our local Wilko had 2 small rows one which was just costumes face paints, nothing exciting on the other row. full size skellies for £16 which would look ok after some corpsing. Home bargains had tiny selection, 90% costumes and he other 10% candy etc.. 

Our B&M looks like they've hardly ordered anything in this year. went in last week had a small selection out, so thought I'd call back in today. what they had out I could have got in my car boot. pretty much 90% Christmas and 10% Halloween.

so far this year I have bought a mummy mug from TK max. 

Not been back into range since they started putting their stuff out a couple of weeks ago. 

Our Asda as of last week had nothing out.

I think this has been the worse year, I can remember for Halloween stuff fin the stores. May pick up some MORE creepy cloth from the £shop.. 

I am still debating whether do a display this year. just cant find my spirit this year. That may change once I start making my scrummy pumpkin pies. nom nom nom. The smell of those spices are intoxicating. I have resisted my pumpkin spiced latte so far, that's a look forward to next week

I have bought so much cheap stuff off Facebook this year to make stuff from, and it's just sat there... it's screaming come on make something out of me lol.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

For people in Nottingham a Halloween pop up shop had opened


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

That is gonna look awesome, Batley. Great idea with the balloons for the ToTs!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Silver Spike said:


> Looking good so far.  Methinks what with the whole 'Pennywise' thing doing the rounds at the moment, evil clowns are going to be a very popular theme this year.


Lol, I admit I love the whole evil clown / carnevil themes so am very happy at how popular that seems to be this year. Have seen the new Pennywise movie and loved it although I still so like the original too.


----------



## Haunted jan (Oct 26, 2016)

Lights 4 fun have some Halloween lights which are still on sale. I've just bought a few glitter LED candles and a couple of gold LED Skulls. Well worth checking out. Top tip, don't pay for next day delivery, as they are pretty quick. My order came the next day. http://www.lights4fun.co.uk/c/q/halloween-decorations?sort=price-asc


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I've bought from them in the past and I keep a eye on that site and their stuff is always 'on sale' ie the price you see is the permanent one.


----------



## Haunted jan (Oct 26, 2016)

Silver Spike said:


> I've bought from them in the past and I keep a eye on that site and their stuff is always 'on sale' ie the price you see is the permanent one.


Yes they have great prices. I'd had my eye on the Gold skulls from last year. I saw them too late to buy. My budget was spent. lol


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks 

I had a look at the bedding department @pacman and found bright red double sheets half price; bought 4 which is just right! I will probably use white tape to for the stripes. 

ASDA had their decorations out but as usual my local store skips the decent props, hopefully the superstore in the next town has the flickering lights. They did have the ghost projector for £20, Sama as Wilko, pretty sure it's £30 in B&M.

Not much else here, pretty much the same old in stores.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

https://groceries.morrisons.com/web...ue&chosenSuggestionPosition=2&entry=halloween

Morrison's have stuff online now. Looks like they have the electric box that the US has had the last couple of years.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Great stuff Batley , sometimes the biggest bargains are almost in plain sight , on the clown IT theme this year for Halloween i have just binged watched the first 4 episodes of this years AMERICAN HORROR STORY and although its kind of a paranoia on the whole Trump political scene thing the main scary characters are a group of really freaky looking murderous clowns ..... you might want to watch this series to get more of your juices going for inspiration ......


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all fellow haunters!
> As promised, particularly for EPD, Spike and Pacman heres a few clips to a few tests with my cheapo projector onto the wall and onto garden fleece across a doorway, also a couple of photos of the projector (still about £40 - £60ish on Ebay from China).
> Here's the projector, comes up as Excelvan when it starts up, good thing about it is that it takes USB so you can put in a memory stick loaded with the clips you want to show, select which ones you want to play and it will play them in a loop, also has a remote control.
> Remember even though it says HD it means it receives HD but only outputs 800 x 600 resolution.
> ...


Hi Daveferatu how many advertised lumens is that projector meant to be I am also a user of atmosfx I currently use a epson projector but would like to add more this year since I purchased half of the atmosfear gear  hollusion material and window material ... I did use a shower curtain last year and pumpkins but had to swap the projector projector round but would like to add another two this time and have all of them running


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
Simple (doesn't sound right saying that!), just had a search through my old emails and it says 2500 lumens which I now think is doubtful, I've just had a search round eBay and for about the same price they vary from 800 to one at 6000 lumens for £40!!! They do seem to be a bit cheaper this year generally for a similar spec (800 x 400, 800:1 contrast BUT varying lumens).

Batley, I was in our B&M and they had the ghost projector for £20 something (can't remember exact) but not £30.

Matt, I'm annoyed! I've just received my Fuse box along with a few other bits from Mad Hatters Joke Shop/Halloween Horror Props (I found out it's the same shop) and it cost me £25! It had sold out from everywhere I'd tried. Oh well!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

GREAT STUFF Simple , very effective projections , believe me you will love the responses you get on the night , my only gripe is the ones released for this year in my opinion are not as good as previous years but that is my own opinion .


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah I purchase the boo crew this year as it is ok for the little ones when I have a party the pumpkins went down a storm last year I plan on playing the more mature ones endless nightmares / macabre manor etc at the front of the house in the windows. Then the pumpkins on pumpkins again along with a hollusion set up in the rear garden this year as I have also purchased the atmos material for this  I am scanning ebay to see if I can pick a second hand uk projector up or maybe get one of the china cheapos 3000 lumens or around that. I am just sat here now joining and making some play sequences up


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Sounds good to me Simple, good luck with it!
I hope you can post some pics or videos of them, particularly the hollusion one!
How much was the material if you don't mind me asking, I know their stuff is supposed to be quite expensive which is why I use garden fleece on our windows? 

Paceman, I part disagree with you. I'm not as keen with the new boo and eerie eyes ones (a bit kiddy and cartoony respectively but I guess that's the design intention) BUT I do love the new Facade of Fright from Paranormal Passages, and also the blood walls ones from previous and will be ordering them soon to use on the wall in the back room.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I got the hollusion material from amazon it was £49.99 includes a single scene download the window material was £24.99 again with a single scene download it is expensive but comes with the rings in for easy hanging last year I was taping a shower curtain that I cut to size to the walls in insides of the window I have stuck the brackets that are supplied with the material today in the window today literally takes 30 secs to hang or less. I have yet to find suitable placement for the hollusion but will maybe do a dummy run next week I chose the blood words of warning as one of my freebies  I do have 2 projectors but one is only a china 1200 lumens ... the other is epson 3200 but i need at least one more probably 2 that are brighter than the 1200


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I like the boo crew going to run it the week before Halloween need to get another projector too must look on eBay


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

joanneB said:


> I like the boo crew going to run it the week before Halloween need to get another projector too must look on eBay


Let us know what you decide on ... keep away from the 1200's there is some cheap sanyos etc on ebay refurbished but question is will they last as long as the cheapos


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

simple said:


> Let us know what you decide on ... keep away from the 1200's there is some cheap sanyos etc on ebay refurbished but question is will they last as long as the cheapos


I had a cheap China one did not last long less than a month. 3 years ago I got 2 NEC ones from eBay run them on Halloween and all Christmas more than happy with them so will go for the same one.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy October everyone!!

Good news regarding the B&M ghost projector, I went by their online price, I haven't yet been in-store, Love the look of the spider one but obviously non of those compete to the ones you guys have!

I had a look at the sweets in Poindland and they have a few good value ones iirc, 30 Casper popping candy, 20 ghost lollipops, Halloween themed Haribo minipacks etc. There's also 35 finalize Mars variety in Morrison's for £3, Asda usually have them 2-for-£5 nearer the day. What sweets do yous give out?

I pegged the sheets up and I think it looks okay. Looking for letters to spell Circus now, fingers crossed Poindland still have them for 50p.
Bore you some more with the arch next Sunday


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s where i said its all a matter of opinion Daveferatu , i personally prefer the themed Macabre Manor , Ghostly Illusions type rather than the creepy crawlie effects dvds but as i said that is because i do tend to stick to more older fashioned themed setups , i think the bugs and eyes and creepy crawly stuff are great for more contemporary setups and they are great , they just don,t tie in as much for me with my setups , so that,s where i am at , i would really have loved them to have done a creepy arse mannequin or ventriloquist doll type themed dvd like the movie DEAD SILENCE , as i know dolls always creep out my trick or treaters , especially my life-size Chucky doll , i really liked the samhain themed one from last year thought that was great .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

And BATLEY ....... full credit where its due i love the clown setup in the photo it looks sick ..... top drawer keep posting more pics , you have just added to my dilemma , me and my family went to see new IT film at the cinema and now they all want me to drop the pirate theme i been working on for 2 months and do a creepy carnival theme with bad *** clowns ..... oh crap .... you just made me think twice now ????


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Haha that's a very tough choice! I'm sure you'd find away to incorporate a clown or two in to your theme, even if it's a clown peeping out a wooden crate, which I assume would be on a ship. Or have another area for a clowns. I wish I could be more helpful but you're very creative from reading your posts


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

That's looking great Batley. I am sorely tempted by the spider projector from B & M too, hoping ours will still have them by this weekend! Can't believe we are into October already, it seemed to just creep up!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

The Boo Crew looks like a fun projection. It reminds me of the style of the Bone Chillers one. I think I am going to need to get a couple of cheap projectors and go down the projection route.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Checked out ASDA today. I'm hoping they're getting stock in at another time.  I wanted the flickering lights but there was no sign of them in either of the stores I checked. Nor was there any sign of the other animatronics.

They don't even have them available online. As soon as I signed in to my account, they disappeared from the site. Had to use another browser to find them at all.

Also popped in to Morrison's. Their set up was pretty rubbish as well. I remember I used to be able to get some decent stuff from them like chains, fake arms etc. No sign of any of that. Just toddler orientated stuff.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like for most stores this is going to be the worst Halloween ever. :0


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Aldi have their items up for pre-order (released on Thursday), pretty much the same items they bring out every year, no inflatables this year sadly. 

I agree it's been a dud year thus far, only Wilko have made an effort here and I don't like spending much there until Nov 1st


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

joanneB said:


> I like the boo crew going to run it the week before Halloween need to get another projector too must look on eBay


I just bought one now instead of another chinese one with false advertised lumens I ordered a refurbished projector infocus 2500 lumens contrast 2000:1 it states new lamp fitted only time will tell if it was the right choice or not  a risk either way I guess  the seller as a few different models for sale all refurb


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
thanks Simple for the info, with your projectors I bet you get really good images, your latest buy also sounds good! Does it have a USB input so it's self-contained (use a memory stick like I do), or do you still need a player like a DVD drive etc?
Batley, loving the clown arch, coming along nicely!
No probs Pacman, like you said it all depends how you'll use them. I agree with your choices but I'm looking for stuff for walls in the back room (hence wanting the Facade of Fright or the dripping blood walls or even maybe the creepy crawlies!), good luck if you do change your mind and start on a carnevil theme - I know how you love your pirates!!!
Matt, just to warn you I'm sure I have the flashing lights from Asda from last year (or similar, might be the lantern version) and the lights are quite dim considering they're powered by an adaptor? I'll see if I can dig mine out and have a look.
Bratwitch - go for it! I took the plunge last year and everyone loved them! I had people stopping outside our house on the run up to Halloween just staring and filming them, a couple of times when I was out the front tidying or sorting the props some people stopped on the way past to say how great the projections were and asked how to do them! A great compliment and a big hit!

My girlfriend rang me when I was on my way home from work earlier to say TKMax had more stuff in, so I met her there and took a few snaps of their new stuff, some more good stuff but still a bit pricey. Here's some snaps...
The first one I succumbed to the temptation and bought the skelly hand holding plate bottom right!!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Duplicate - stupid PC!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s strange Daveferatu , i went to my local TKMaxx today and had a totally different range of items ??? i will post some pics in the next day or so to show you the difference ..... and thank you Simple , i am actually thinking of doing a few clown related items as well still not sure whether to go all in on a complete theme change or not i will have to make my mind up in the next couple of days else i won,t have enough time to get few basic bits.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks like a trip to the local TKmaxx this weekend love the frankenstein + dracula treat bowls. for playback I already own some little media players like the sumvision micro cyclone as well as android boxes that you can connect the epson projector is hdmi, the cheap 1200 lumen is usb the latest purchase comes with a vga to hdmi convertor  I also have a couple of small waterproof speakers that I connect via the 3.5mm jacks so the sound is heard outside


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Daveferatu said:


> Bratwitch - go for it! I took the plunge last year and everyone loved them! I had people stopping outside our house on the run up to Halloween just staring and filming them, a couple of times when I was out the front tidying or sorting the props some people stopped on the way past to say how great the projections were and asked how to do them! A great compliment and a big hit!


I got some of the digital downloads last year with the intention of going down the digital decorating route but as the Halloween budget had already taken a hammering it got shelved. But I do really like the Boo Crew for this year and it would suit some of the younger ToTs we get. I am not surprised you got stopped, complimented and asked about it, it really is an awesome effect. Fingers crossed it would be a hit here as well as no one where we are really goes all out for Halloween, lol, just us!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Sainsbury's have some stuff online 

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/home/decorations-337411-44


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Daveferatu , here,s the photos from my local TK Maxx the SAME day] as you went to your local TK Maxx, look at the difference ???


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

For crying out loud why do the photos show right way up when i have them on my PC to download yet when i load them they spin them ???? soz all
by the way the huge skulls were £50 each but if i had had the money i would have bought them they were massive , half the size of an armchair nearly and very substantial , the coffin with the skeleton was £79.99 which i thought was dear.


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

Best buy I've seen this year has to be the humble plastic skull with movable jaw in wilko and home bargains at £3 each, I've picked up 6 so far for my dragons lair/dungeon. They are far more realistic, cheaper and sturdier than polystyrene ones about.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tesco had a few things out tonight. Not a lot it had to be said but I did pick up a pumpkin t-shirt and a severed hand made of foam rubber. There was quite a bit of space on the shelves so they might had more stuff to put out. It was the smallest display of the supermarkets I've been in.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

well our local Asda have finally put their Halloween stuff out. pretty much costumes face paints,makeup and accessories. with a few display bits. no props of any description. The only thing I would have picked up were the string of flickering fright lights. My wife said it's like all the shops have just done a token effort this year, it's like we're going backwards.... Sainsburrys was also bit of a disappointment. I managed to get quite a few nice bits in the sale from there last year too, like the wicker pumpkins which stay in the dining room all year along with my crows in glass jars. 

Oh well at least I didn't spend any money. . not started anything at all for this year yet, busy doing DIY . 

it is looking like I will have to save up and visit the states next year, with some empty suitcases to get some Halloween bits.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the videos *Daveferatu*  I've 'invested' £50 in a new Crenova projector from Amazon... so far, in the dark, it's outpacing my old £600 epsom!!! So good shout on the LED projectors, amazing value. And, awesome work on the gravedigger, man! I'd like to see him finished!

Batley - I love that clown arch!! I did Carnevil last year, such fun! I've a ton of Clown masks/props going on ebay this week if you want any cheap extra bits.

All those doing projections this year, which ones are you planning to use? I'm not having a party this year, so no big haunt, just a front garden, but will run Bone Chillers in the windows.

And has anyone down South seen the Asda stuff in store yet??!! Nothing Southwest & I want the TV for next year!!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Flickering lights are now available on ASDA direct 
https://direct.asda.com/george/clot...eorge/clothing/10,default,sc.html?q=Halloween decor&start=20&sz=20


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Went to my local garden centre today. Less Halloween stuff then last year (oh there's a surprise I know!) but a few nice things amongst their display. I liked the full size bride with her half transparent face, but she was well over a £100, so not in my price range.


----------



## elysia (Aug 28, 2017)

Went to a HUGE Sainsburys superstore tonight to check out the Halloween goodies and lo & behold they had the elusive pumpkin stands for £15. They are made from airly heavy ceramic/plaster and glow red inside the body cavity. Was so thrilled!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

GREAT updates everyone , EPD my Asda had there stuff out i,m Maidstone in Kent is that south enough lol and to be honest it was a disappointment as already stated by Scarybella and other U.K. Haunters mostly costumes but i did get a skull shaped sweet bowl which was £5 and well worth the money if anyone wants to see it i can post a picture , but that was it , oh and a frog skeleton as well i just remembered , and Silver Spike i loved the clown child doll thing from your photo in your local garden center did you see how much that was ??? and i agree Bongobill i bought two of those skulls , they are exactly the same ones on my Pose and Stay skeletons .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I have no idea of price I'm afraid. I did't have my proper reading glasses with me and so trying to read anything was a nightmare! *g*


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

pacman said:


> i loved the clown child doll thing from your photo in your local garden center .


Yeah that caught my eye too. Might nip along to some garden centres and see what they have. Never though about them before but it seems like they might be a decent source.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I find It's the larger centres that have Halloween stuff in, and that on the whole their prices are a tad higher then some sadly.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Pacman, we are practically the same level of southerness! You could draw a straight line between us.... just opposite sides of the country!!  

Matt82 - the flickering lights are in stock in our local ASDA, if not already online. An awesome effect, I used them last year, they are a bit _too_ loud though and no volume control. Amazing value at £5 a box, I paid over £40 getting my previous years ones over from the US!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Well i must say i am extremely disappointed as today i have been to 2 pound shops and all the major supermarkets and the potential for actually buying stuff to mod and adapt into props is so low i came away with barely nothing but i will post what i got , and EPD Lol , well in American terms we are neighbors lol , i am just going to post a few pics of my items i got from my town , but on a very very positive note i finally hopefully [ i say hopefully because until i get it in my hands i wont accept i got it ] found my HOLY GRAIL item which i have been trying to locate in the U.K. for a few months well at least somewhere i could get it without shipping it from the U.S. , to use as my no1 cool creep out item in my yard display , so i am not sure if any of you guys saw a film back in about 2008 called DEAD SILENCE , well i wont go into detail as it may spoil it if you want to watch it but basically there's a real creepy arse ventriloquist doll in it called BILLY and a company called TRICK OR TREAT studios have made a life-size version of him , and hopefully i have managed to get one . 
You guys may have found this site before but they have tons of cool horror props and accessories and to to be honest from prices i have looked at online with animated props which we have to ship from the U.S. and with import tax and postage etc and all the waiting etc etc , there very competitive , but at least they are able to ship from Yorkshire to anywhere in the U.K. with NEXT DAY delivery with items in stock , and the option albeit if you can afford it IS there to own real props as our cousins across the sea get .
I will post the link to there site have a look see what you think some things seem dear others seem very reasonable , but at least there's the option to buy these great props which is what we at least deserve to have , after ordering by phone i could tell they are big horror fans and so know what there looking for they also said if there's any prop i see and i am after in the states , i should ring them and they will see if they can source it and if they can give me a price etc , which is good to know if you see that must have prop . Here,s the link and i will post a few pics -
https://www.madabouthorror.co.uk/

also they stock AtmosFEAR FX digital effects kits dvds , and they even have the body forms in stock as well so all you projector haunters might find it interesting if you really want to go full on with your digital display and they have most if not all the dvds ..... not bad considering i had to import all mine from the U.S.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres my haul from town , the most interesting item is the skeleton hand with half skull mask , i thought i can use these separately in my setup .
the paint for prop making and the cheapo make up for clowns on the night .
The skull bowl i got from Asda the other day .


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

EPD said:


> Pacman, we are practically the same level of southerness! You could draw a straight line between us.... just opposite sides of the country!!
> 
> Matt82 - the flickering lights are in stock in our local ASDA, if not already online. An awesome effect, I used them last year, they are a bit _too_ loud though and no volume control. Amazing value at £5 a box, I paid over £40 getting my previous years ones over from the US!


I shoved some blutack on the speaker of those and it dampened down the noise nicely


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sainsbury's have some nice pieces and the pumpkin stand is very cool. 

Love the items in your TK Maxx's and garden center, thanks for sharing the pics, nothing like the stocked here as usual 

I went to the big ASDA superstore today, two long aisles but hardly any animated props. No flickering lights but I ordered them yesterday thankfully. I picked up a hanging skelly clown for £7 and a sign for £1. Also, the led ghost projector, for an alternative spotlight for the circus lol.

I bought the sweets today in Tesco, I decided against chocolate as it will probably get squashed trying to fit into a balloon, and plus I will probably eat a lot of it before Halloween! I bought all sweets I personally don't like for this reason haha.

Also got some circus letters for the arch from Poundland.

Now waiting for eBay and ASDA items to come and hopefully I can make the arch look decent. No more spending now, budget is in the minus zone ha.

Pictures are rubbish as they was taken via a budget tablet


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Good for you Batley , i love your sign and your letters i couldn't find any letters in my town i,m gutted , i wont have time to make stencils up and paint mine , i,m still going to look for some locally hopefully i might be lucky , i am waiting for stuff in the post too Batley , i,ve finally half given in to pressure from my daughters and other half and going to do some clown themed things and some pirate things that way if i do some of both if i still decide to drop either i can or if also decide to do the split theme again i can , had no work today or tomorrow and i started to make a toe pincher coffin today out of some spare wood to see if i could sell it to help raise some more cash for more props for this years yard display so i am hoping that will pay off , the only problem is its way too heavy to ship so doubt i can put it on e - bay unless i put local delivery available for small fee, but it is hand made and solid i will put few pics of it online tomorrow and try to sell it next week . i am going to start a few home made stalls for the clown theme tomorrow so will hopefully get at least three days of build going before i,m back to work Monday . The variation on items for sale throughout the regions is crazy , my local WILKINSONS was terrible as was ASDA , SAINSBURYS and MORRIES , hope this is not the shape of things to come in future years .


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

I found Mad About Horror a few weeks back when I was looking for some masks. Got the one in my avatar from them. When looking about, I've found that most places selling props/masks have some at pretty good prices and others at ludicrous prices. It's best to have a look around, I think.

I ordered a couple of the flickering lights from ASDA rather than chance them appearing in the stores. Tbh, I'm thinking about just removing the speaker altogether, or just cutting the wires. It's the lights I need.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Are they that good ? i have not bought any but everyone seems to rate them , i could not even find them in my ASDA , has anyone seen or got a video of them working ? i would be interested to see how they perform . And i totally agree , Ebay is so dodgy as you can really be ripped off if you are not careful and even my local costume Halloween supply shop tried to sell me the TWISTY the clown deluxe mask from AMERICAN HORROR STORY for £95 when its available online in loads places much much cheaper cheaper .


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I can see of my local Poundland have the letters you want, pacman, and if so, post them to you.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow Pacman, your TKMax certainly has some different and bigger stuff than ours! I bet the headless statue was expensive! Love the ventriloquist dummy, you can have a lot of fun with that for Halloween, very creepy!
PS: your next post about your haul from town, the photo's don't show, just says "Attachment 494889Attachment 494897Attachment 494921Attachment 494929"??

Nice one EPD, I never thought of trying Amazon, I'd had less hassle with my faulty one through them (fixed it in the end but that's not the point!), and I'm tempted to get another as well! Re projections I'll use the same as last year, mainly Phantasms for the wall and window but I want to get the new Facade of Fright along with some Creepy crawlies (spiders and cockroaches maybe) and Bloody Walls.

Silver Spike, that's a brilliant display, puts the supermarkets to shame! Quite a few look the same as the Range stuff and some B&M as well? Though there are some things I've not seen elsewhere like the young clown others have picked up on!

Love the pics Batley - and they are good! Love the sign! I look forward to seeing the arch when its done!

I've been in a few more of our local supermarkets, Asda had just started putting stuff out and had a quarter of an isle, Morrisons had 3/4 an isle and mainly costumes and makep with a few small props (nice black/gold tableware though), still very disappointing so far!

Just about finished my gravedigger, here's some photo's, took a couple of quick videos but YouTube won't let me upload for some reason??
Mechanism is a small motor and speed controller off Ebay, gear & linkage is home made off bits!








Base cover made from expanding foam with bits of skelly masked off and sprayed black








Cover in place








Now complete with 2 led's fixed in eyes and wired in








Bit blurred shot of his hands, I got this tip off a prop build where they wanted the skelly's hands to grip the stirrer (was a cauldron creep), so drilled out holes in fingers, cut fingers to separate and then rewire in to pose.








A better shot of the base & spade








Will try and upload the vids when YouTube will let me!!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

That looks brilliant! I can't wait to see it in action! 

By the way, has anyone seen Poundlands little model clip on crow sensors on sale yet? I see them listed on their website and already some are being sold with big mark ups on eBay, but no sign of them in branches around here sadly.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, that's unbelievably good, Daveferatu 

My local Poundland had those crows last week, again, I can pick up one/some up of you want, silver, proving they have stock when I go again on Saturday. The Poundland is quite big here as its in a retail park unit.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you Batley that,s extremely kind of you , i would be grateful if you could and if you want some money sent up front and you have paypal i can send a digital payment to you soon as you need it , i wanted FREAKSHOW if possible , failing that TICKETS , i really appreciate the offer thank you , keep me updated .
And Daveferatu EXCELLENT work i love your gravedigger and really cant wait to see the video so please post it as soon as you are able , you are well on your way now , because of my change or additional theme addition i really have put the pressure on but i hope to get going tomorrow fingers crossed .

And thanks Davferatu for the heads up about the post with faulty pictures i re edited them hopefully they are there now don't know why they didn't work before ?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Crap Silver Spike i am such a div , i was in my local one today and kept hearing crows but thought it was on the music soundtrack that was running ..... what an idiot , i may be going back down Saturday what the hell do they look like ???? how many do you need ?

Also guys have you seen the work this guy does ? his life-size replica ANNABELLE doll from the conjuring is absolutely amazing , but i have to add its totally hand made and more an art collectors piece , and it costs a fortune , i have contacted him for prices and he takes 4 days to hand make each doll and the materials alone are 300 euros but i really would like one , you guys let me know what you think of the quality ? hes a true Artisan 
https://www.facebook.com/Anfyart


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I will let you know the outcome on Saturday evening after I visit ghe store pacman, then we can sort out postage etc then. My fingers are crossed for you  If anyone else cant obtain Poundland items , let me know as there's two stores local to me and I'm in them every Saturday.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Yippee!
Logged out of YouTube and back in, now it lets me post!
I did 2 on my phone of in the labo . . . sorry garage, then thinking that's the problem I did 2 more on my camera with it outside.
Now the phone ones are sideways on my PC, yet OK here, the one upright one plays sideways on my PC and here! Anyway here's links to all 4 video clips, hope you like them and thanks for the kind words so far! Got to start on the lab stuff now!
Cheers Pacman, your pics have appeared now!

First one





2nd one





3rd one





last one and sideways!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The crows from Poundland are quite small but loud for their size. I was puzzled when I heard them but then saw them on the shelf.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Batley sure i would be grateful and whatever costs you incur i will make sure you get back , thank you again , and great work Daveferatu , it looks so much better in the dark and i know the kids are going to love it on the big night , is that a pose and stay skeleton ? And i genuinely didn't see or know the crow sounds were coming from anywhere apart from the store music source ..... again what a Div .


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Dave - awesome work!!! A couple of lights on/around the base pointing up would make sure you don't lose the effect in the dark, add in a low level fogger and it's next level!! I've decided to go with Creepy Crawlies as my projection, the flashlight one looks amazing, I think i'll point the projector out the top window to the floor & make a cockroaches and rats loop over the graveyard scene!

Pacman, if Batley dosn't manage to get lucky with the letters, I can do you a few signs in Photoshop, large letters, 2 per A4, you either print them yourself, stick to card & cut out (pretty much what I did last year), or take to a local printers. Just give me a shout!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

pacman said:


> Crap Silver Spike i am such a div , i was in my local one today and kept hearing crows but thought it was on the music soundtrack that was running ..... what an idiot , i may be going back down Saturday what the hell do they look like ???? how many do you need ?
> 
> Also guys have you seen the work this guy does ? his life-size replica ANNABELLE doll from the conjuring is absolutely amazing , but i have to add its totally hand made and more an art collectors piece , and it costs a fortune , i have contacted him for prices and he takes 4 days to hand make each doll and the materials alone are 300 euros but i really would like one , you guys let me know what you think of the quality ? hes a true Artisan
> https://www.facebook.com/Anfyart


Thank you for your very kind offer pacman, but luckily my local branch had some new stock in today and these were part of it! Bought a few of the little sods as I want to see If I can customise them.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

And Dave your grave digger is superb! Very nice work indeed.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Love the grave digger is it easy to make and how long did it take you?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks EPD , might have to take you up on that offer , will keep you informed , and Silver Spike glad you got your bird thingies , but please ...... what the hell do they look like i got to get a couple if they have any left ???? and i totally agree about the lights looking up that would take it to another level if you had time but that is the problem .
got my freakshow popcorn/concession stall built today just needs prepping and painting and started my ticket stall but need more timber and screws so a visit to wickes at 7 in the morning and at it straight after .... hows everyone one else props coming along ?? anyone really well organized and nearly done ???


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Pacman here's a link to one Crow being sold on eBay which has some clear images.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Halloween-Motion-Sensor-Crow-with-clip-/332402555657?hash=item4d64bc7b09:g:JUMAAOSws0hZ1lRf

The thing is absolutely tiny, but would be good on a wreath of flower arrangement methinks.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Silver Spike so its just the little clip bit , ok i will go venturing tomorrow .


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks incredible @Daveferatu, thanks for the videos 

@pacman you work fast  cannot wait to see the end result!! If you still want me to try source the letters tomorrow, let me know if you come on before then, if not I will try regardless, or save your budget and take up EDP's very generous offer 

I tried filling balloons with the sweets I bought yesterday and the damn things keep popping after I blow them up, I guess they are too thin. Alas, on the hunt for good quality balloons now. I didn't think this through, going to take forever to fill 200 ?. Candyfloss karma,should have settled to buying that instead.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

By the way I highly recommend Aldi's tombstone lights. Mine turned up today and I think they're very cute. Good value for the price too. They're hard blow mold type plastic and look pretty effective once lit. I'm thinking of using them in a wreath or something. 

https://www.aldi.co.uk/halloween-magic-tombstone-lights/p/080048180401401


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bad news pacman  they had no E A F T K W. I can always get you CIRCUS the next time I pop in. I really am sorry, typical it would happen.

My local Poundland had a lot more out today, they had ghost lights and a BOO led bulb sign for £5 each and a few other bits. They had these balloons which work and are better for what I wanted to achieve:


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

We went to the first full day of SFW in the City today (it's an SF con in Sheffield). I've come to the conclusion that I would never have believed that Julian Glover would ever use the F word - but he did!. Also that Sylvester McCoy is completely and utterly BONKERS!

It was a lot of fun - going to day 2 tomorrow. The only problem is that the 02 academy is a bit of a dive.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Batley , thank you for looking for me , i did try at my local pound stores, but they have none at all in either of our 2 large pound stores in my town , in fact this year in the pound shops Halloween goodies have been abysmal .
Sounds great DandyBrit , i hope the second day was as good as the first .














Had a good day prop making made a kissing booth/stall for my smiley clown mannequin, and advanced the ticket booth , hopefully be painting them during the week , look forward to seeing everyones photos and progress in the next few weeks building up to the big day .


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Np, pacman. I hope you find an alternative. I will check again on Saturday though providing you still require them. Love your work so far 

Today I've been using PVA to adhere the duck tape to the sheets as it wouldn't stick, it's turned out ok. I haven't glued any of the front yet hence the pegs and wonky lettering. Going for an abandoned circus theme now as I made a Mesa if cutting up the sheets. I tried tho :S
Sunday update, as promised:


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^I think it looks great as it is Batley. Well done.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It was a decent convention. As I said I didn't rate the venue highly due to the fact that on Saturday we stuck to the floor because of all the split drinks (Dizzee Rascal had finished a performance at 2.30am that morning so they hadn't cleaned up). The layout could have been better - DON'T put stall and activities in the interview space because people talk and it is irritating when you try to listen to the guest interview. As it was the first SFW outside of North Wales I think it was a trial run to see how successful it was - we'll see if it comes back next year.

The guests were good (James Cosmo, Julian Glover, Ayshea Brough, Sylvester McCoy, Jon Davey etc). Sylvester was very funny and his anecdotes are hysterical (playing spoons on Kate O'Mara's bosom!). When it came to questions he proceeded to wander around the auditorium up and down the aisle and the rows - then he finished off with a song when requested to by one of the audience. Best bit of the weekend.

The cosplay element was good as well - lots of great costumes on show.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Asda flickering lights arrived along with a little talking doll I liked the look of. We dont get many kids coming to our house on halloween so we don't really bother doing too much but I want to attempt a small display this year.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all!
JUst a quick note as I'm up at stupid o'clock in the morning!
Thanks for the kind words all, yes I want to put some led's shining up at the body, I just wanted to make sure the main prop was done, will post when I've done it.
Pacman, wow you're certainly making progress! I look forward to seeing the finished products! 
Batley, the arch is looking really good, the wonky lettering looks great to me, I think it adds to the effect! 
Dandy Brit, I've been to one or 2 myself, I go to the HRH Prog gigs at Pwhelli and the last couple of years had them on at the same time as the Sci Fi ones, and I usually end up spending half my time at the Sci Fi one!! I think the costumes were brilliant! It was a shame that they moved it as the Prog gig was still at Pwhelli in March this year but on its own


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love the arch, Batley! Looks good with lettering as is.!
Daveferatu.. you said you were getting the control unit and live wires from laughing stock.. is it better than Morrisons Prop? I want to do my kitchen up as a 'behind the scenes' bit of the carnival.. asda flickering lights and live wires. Need inspiration for how else I can give it that vibe if anyone has any bright ideas...


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all , 
i,m with DandyBrit with the setup Batley it looks great , and i think the wonky words are perfect it looks excellent , i am going to have to see if my local range have any of those talking clowns as yours has really grown on me lol. Glad the convention was a hit , lets hope it will be back bigger and better for you next year DandyBrit . Matt82 its as much or as little as you like , hell i started off with half a hand made skeleton my first year with my Chucky doll , the kids still loved it and i am sure if there's 3 or 30+ TRICK OR TREATERS you will get the same response .
And thanks Daveferatu , i cannot wait to see the next phase of your props life , keep the photos and videos coming .
On a different note , BILLY has arrived ....... 
Hes even more scary arse than i thought he would be , i am well chuffed and i think he will be a continued hit , i watched DEAD SILENCE again last night as i now want to try to make a box like the one he arrives in in the film , what do you all think ???


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi lucidhalloween, I got my Fusebox prop from MadHattersJokeShop and cost £25 but I was quite disappointed with it, the casing is compressed foam, the motor is noisy and the sparking sounds are quite quiet and get drowned by the noise of the motor! I was in Morrisons last night and spotted their version of it which is a little smaller but the casing is plastic and the sound is MUCH better and louder, and for £12!!
So rather than return my first one and complain (at least in regards the sound and noisy motor) I've put it on Ebay!!
Go for it! 

JoanneB, the grave digger took me about a weekish, main bit was repairing him as he got damaged last year so I repaired him first, the spade I made from an old kids devil fork, some perspex and plumbing tubing, all sprayed black. Motor I got off Ebay along with a speed controller and linkages were off bits n bobs from work, other main work was to cut, drill and wire his fingers to wrap around the handle, also to heat gun parts of his arms to lie and work in a straight line and for his hands to be straight and level with the handle etc. Base cover was the good old expanding foam over the base and placing some skelly bones in it while setting, the base was initially covered with newspaper and then clingfilm to clear the motor etc. Once the foam has set I removed it carefully by slitting it in certain areas, then removing the clingfilm/paper from underneath then applying gaffa tape to shelter the motor from water, then masking the bones, spraying the foam black, lastly cutting a channel through the foam for the linkage to pass through.
Finished off with wiring and fitting 2 led's (from an old Xmas cherry lights set which was faulty) into the skull and connecting to the power supply.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Billy looks amazing Pacman!!! I re-watched 'The Boy' last night, and he's definitely creepier than Brahms!!

*lucidhalloween* I've seen the Morrisons fusebox, well impressed by that for £12!!! I have the American version from a few years ago, definitely on par with that quality wise, sad to hear your one was so crappy *Daveferatu*


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks EPD , i liked the "THE BOY" but i definitely agree Billy is freakier , and although it was well expensive i have wanted a creepy ventriloquist doll for ages and real ones are too expensive anyway so when this official copy came out i had to get it , just pricing timber to make him a box ..... more projects lol .
Thanks for the insider info on how you made your gravedigger creep Daveferatu , its better when you lay it out like that because as i rightly know people underestimate the work involved , but its certainly well worth it fantastic job , just get it done so i can see him in all his glory , can,t wait , just getting back to what i said about how much hard work goes into prop making my daughter put my solid wood coffin on facebay to see if there was any offers...... some bright spark offered £8 ...... nuff said that wouldn't even pay for a third of the wood on the coffin lid lol .


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love the Doll! He is so creepy, he'll looking amazing in his box


----------



## namrog (Sep 19, 2014)

Using The Perfect Storm Lightning controller in the UK.
There was a thread over in props about getting the Perfect Storm Lightning controller to work in the UK thought you might be interested.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/185289-perfect-storm-power-consumption-please-help.html


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi lucidhalloween, I got my Fusebox prop from MadHattersJokeShop and cost £25 but I was quite disappointed with it, the casing is compressed foam, the motor is noisy and the sparking sounds are quite quiet and get drowned by the noise of the motor! I was in Morrisons last night and spotted their version of it which is a little smaller but the casing is plastic and the sound is MUCH better and louder, and for £12!!
> So rather than return my first one and complain (at least in regards the sound and noisy motor) I've put it on Ebay!!
> Go for it!
> 
> ...


Could you ebay link me to the motor not sure what to get.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

It's so nice to see some of the great things you have all picked up and made so far this year! 

I decided to spend my entire Halloween budget on a lemax spooky town collection. I bought it from a lovely person on this forum. 
I'm thrilled to bits with it. I was seriously lacking Halloween spirit and foucsing on setting up my spooky town has really given me something to look forward to each day. It's brought my love for Halloween floods back. I can't wait to add to it each year!

Anyway, just wanted to stop by and share my excitement! 
Looking forward to seeing more of all your pictures


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s cool Kittykat85 , i am not familiar with those , if you get a chance maybe you could educate me and post a picture ? is it like the little country cottage ornaments you can buy and collect , if so many of those little cottages remind me of Devon and Cornwall or have i got it totally wrong ????
as a quick update got all my booths that i have made so far 2 x coated in white undercoat , just need to stripe them now .


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

All tkmaxx is half price online missed out on the gothic headstone someone got to the checkout before me 

https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/home/halloween-decorations/c/04110000


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

joanneB said:


> All tkmaxx is half price online missed out on the gothic headstone someone got to the checkout before me
> 
> https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/home/halloween-decorations/c/04110000


Thanks for the heads up on that. Snagged myself a couple of items.


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

joanneB said:


> All tkmaxx is half price online missed out on the gothic headstone someone got to the checkout before me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they have items on sale instore too...
I'll try and check it out tomorrow


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I went to my local store today and what little they had was still full price. 

Maybe it's an online only thing?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

THANKS again joanneB for the heads up , i notice none of the big skulls or large items were on there ? pity i would of loved one of those skulls i showed in my photos.


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

pacman said:


> THANKS again joanneB for the heads up , i notice none of the big skulls or large items were on there ? pity i would of loved one of those skulls i showed in my photos.


Still chance to get them instore though - and a whole host of other things never seen on the site


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you know if the UP TO 60% off sale is in store as well ?


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi JoanneB,
I used this motor http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142503063564, a 12V 12 rpm small geared motor, for these types of animations people usually use a car wiper motor with a decent power supply (sometimes a laptop one) but I thought I'd try this one as it said high torque. With this I used an old phone/lights 12V power supply delivering about 1A maximum. It's not so bad but I was careful to make sure the mechanism had no binds and not too big a stroke as it is a small motor. With it turning 12 rpm I also got this speed controller http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-1-8V-3V-5V-6V-12V-MOTOR-Speed-Controller-PWM-Available-in-UK-1st-class-Post-/142520191125 so I could set the speed to what I wanted (probably about 5 or 6 rpm).
I hope this helps?


----------



## dr pretorius (Nov 9, 2015)

pacman said:


> Do you know if the UP TO 60% off sale is in store as well ?


I was in my local (Hull) and they had some half price and some regular price today - those big skulls, and some tombstones were still full price


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tesco online actually has some decent stuff on there. Pity the stores only seem to stock small selections.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you dr pretorious , my guess is they will try and get as much as possible for those big items until right at the end of the month , and i totally agree with you Matt 82 , we have said it before on here the amount of inconsistency through the stores is mind boggling , one Tesco for instance may have the full Halloween range yet another 10 minutes away could have a quarter of the Halloween stock of the other one , its so frustrating .


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Went to Homesesne today and most of the Halloween stuff is half price. I assume it will be the same in TKmaxx 
Some stuff is still full price but was told by a staff member by mid next week it should all be in the sale. 

My Halloween budge this year is already gone, but I couldn't resist picking these two things up. £18 for both of them!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

pacman said:


> That,s cool Kittykat85 , i am not familiar with those , if you get a chance maybe you could educate me and post a picture ? is it like the little country cottage ornaments you can buy and collect , if so many of those little cottages remind me of Devon and Cornwall or have i got it totally wrong ????
> as a quick update got all my booths that i have made so far 2 x coated in white undercoat , just need to stripe them now .
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=501129&stc=1&d=1507668495"]
> 
> ...


Looks like your hard work is paying off! Looking forward to seeing the end result. 

I'll post a picture of my spooky town once I've got it all perfectly set up. Need to get a base to act as the ground. A black sheet will work for this year. But this is it for now.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Really like the spooky town need to start buying some


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

That doll is amazing, pacman!

Love the Halloween village, looks so good lit up.

Good news regarding TK/HS sale. I can't wait for Wilko and 
Sainsbury's on Nov 1st .

I also received the ASDA flickering lights, so pleased you can have them on without sound. I'm planning on streaming creepy carnival music on low volume to add to the atmosphere, obviously the noise pollution from the Poundland crows help, too!! 

I haven't done anything else to the arch as there isn't much else to do until Halloween night. The point of me doing it was for me to dress as a clown behind it and scare the trick or treaters, but I think that maybe too scary..? A lot of young kids visit. May settle for this instead: 
https://www.partyshowroom.co.uk/med...c3970ab036de70892d86c6d221abfe/4/5/45201a.jpg
Idk, what do yous think?

I also need to replace some sweets, the night goblins have attacked the bag of sweets!! Tut tut!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes Batley its finding a medium where you can scare but just enough for it to be fun instead of really creeping them out i love that idea of the piggie back clown lol . and your arch is great i cannot wait to hear how it goes on the big night .
KittyKat85 i was right about the little houses then ..... but they are far more than i expected they are EXCELLENT and i can see the appeal , i,m guessing there's quite a few to collect looks like you have quite a little village already , very very nice indeed .


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I went to B&M in the hope of finding jumbo spider web and did but it's black, oh well something different. It's the best quality I find, Poundlands is like pulling cotton wool. I also noticed B&M making up for the fall in the £ value, everything is a lot more expensive than last year and for some products, the quality doesn't justify the hike. I guess that's the reason for a poor show in the majority of the stores this year. No spider projector sadly.

Also went to Tesco, large white ghost pumpkins £1 each, best before is Nov 7th, so that's a bargain. Also recommend their chocolate covered apples, the are delicious .

I think I'm going to glue a scene setter in the arch then poke my arm through (white bloody glove, black arm) and hand the ToT a balloon to save buying a costume, can't be using the Christmas fund, as much as I'd like to! Hahaha


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Everyones stuff is looking awesome! Such a creative bunch on here!  

That arch is looking fantastic, Batley. Great idea for handing out the balloons to the ToTs, I always think what you can't see can be scarier than what is directly in front of you. 

Pacman, those booths and stalls of yours are brilliant, you can tell there has been a lot of time and effort put into them, looking forward to seeing them when finished  And love the doll from Dead Silence, I think dolls can be verrry creepy at the best of times but that one is downright scary (hehe probably coz Ive seen the movie too  

KittyKat85, your spooky town set up looks great, especially when all lit up, beautiful  

Noticing here that there is a big difference between stores here with quality, prices and range of stock. Still have no good sales here so hoping come Nov 1st there will be. Bought the 5ft skeleton from Wilkos which is good enough for what we want it for and not bad for £15 and the giant spider which I though would be larger, but will still work. The best bargain I got was actually from Poundland this weekend as they are selling Haunted Houses that light up for £5. Also, I finally got off the fence and jumped on the digital decorating bandwagon and ordered my projector and fabric which should be here at hte beginning of next week, cant wait to try it out. Now to decide whether to run with the Bone Chillers or Pumpkins


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you Bratwitch , i saw those little light up haunted houses in my poundland for £5 but had blown my budget weeks ago so could not stretch it any further lol ,
i had a good day striping my ticket booth and putting a few touches on my killer clown prop stalls etc but still hopefully weather permitting hope to do a lot more tomorrow [ Sunday ] as we only have 2 weekends left after this one and i got tons i want to do inc BILLY,S box and sorting out my mannequins etc and also find a way to get my pose and stay skellie,s to stand upright all 6 of them ??? how are everyone else,s plans going ??


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ha thanks, love that house, definitely a bargain! 

Cannot wait to see everything complete, pacman.

Unfortunately non of my local Poundlands have any bloody hand transparent balloons, I think they may have been last year's stock. Cheaper to order red ones on eBay so that'll have to do. Who knows where I'm gonna store 200 inflated balloons lol.

I agree the thought of something will be just as good, I will do the glove thing now, but with this infront of me:
http://www.karnival-house.co.uk/images/products/horror-clown-silhouette44709.jpg not bad for £20.

Minus the above I plan to get the arch finished tomorrow. This is the most effort I've put into Halloween, and a problem we all face, please no strong wind or rain!! save that anxiety fuel until a fortnight.

Look forward to more pics from everyone


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing else I can do now until Halloween when I set up outside. It's turned out okay.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

That looks brilliant! 

By the way in the larger branches of Poundland they're selling these large hanging reapers for a fiver, which I thought was good and especially handy for outdoor set ups. Good for customizing too, and If some bugger nicks one It's no huge deal.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Better quality pic. Apologies for triple posting.
Can't wait to see what everyone else has been up to!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking good Batley.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EXCELLENT Batley , i am sure your well pleased it look s amazing and i am sure will be a huge hit on the night , i also love the idea of the sheet with the silhouette behind is a great idea , and will just add to the theme , definitely a good idea .
I had another good day in the garden Sunday , but still did not get all my jobs done although i have 95% finished my booths and stalls , just need to make creepy popcorn accessories and other stuff for the popcorn stand and finish a couple of signs for the other stalls , i cocked the spelling up on my test your strength prop and had to re fix another piece of wood over the top to cover it as i wasn't going to re - paint and then re do just haven't the time , lol your see from the picture lol .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

That all looks amazing!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

The arch looks brilliant Batley! That should spook the trick or treaters, although not too much the little ones with the shadow sheet! 
I've had comments from the missus on previous years when doing props saying "but it'll scare the kids" to which I reply "THATS THE POINT!", but maybe not too much if they are really young!
That's brilliant work Pacman! We look forward to seeing the finished products on the night, please take and post some photos!
Nice one Bratwitch, I'm glad you're taking the plunge and projecting, people and you will love it, you won't be disappointed!

I've finished adding the home made led lamp to my grave digger Skelly and this gives a nice red glow to his body, I've also been modifying my pumpkin scarecrow head to add proper led's in his head rather than stuffing a bunch of Xmas red leds in like I had previous years, but I've been struggling with my Frankenstein monster, I've been hacking a prop to move his head and arms but not there yet.
Will try and post some piccys later this week.
Anyone else doing props besides us recent posters? Love to see them!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

THANKS Silver Spike and Daveferatu , ans Well done Daveferatu , cannot wait to see your new Frankenstein creation let us know when its ALIVE ? really looking forward to seeing photos and videos soon as you are able , and yes would be great to see anyone else photos and latest Halloween goodies so start posting all ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Everyone is looking good - can't wait to see vids/pics of the actual night.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks all 

Can't wait to see the gravedigger pics 

Exceptional work with the stands!

Another decent £5 prop in Halloween, thanks for the pic, may have to get one for inside. I kinda like how new items are still appearing in Poundland rather than everything at once.

Haha, I agree that the point is to scare them! I'll just hide the knife part on the silhouette as the clown itself is enough. 

This time in two weeks Trick or Treating will be in full swing, yikes!!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Costco props have been reduced slightly 
Stitchwick Sisters £129.99
Butler £79.99
Lunging Reaper £79.99
Gargoyle £89.99
Wreath £19.99
Large pumpkin £24.99

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/search?sort=bestsellerRatingDescending&search=halloween

Very tempted by the large pumpkin for £26.24 (inc. 5% non-member fee but free p&p). May hold out until next week in the hope of a further discount but I doubt that'll happen but who knows?!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Batley said:


> Costco props have been reduced slightly
> Stitchwick Sisters £129.99
> Butler £79.99
> Lunging Reaper £79.99
> ...


Was just looking you should go for the pumpkin it huge kids loved it last year really want the sisters and gargoyle might buy still not sure


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

After watching YouTube reviews and your comment I have now ordered it, thanks. It was almost £47 then 5% on top so a definite bargain. 

Prices are much more reasonable now so I can see why you're tempted. I do love the gargoyle!!

I


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Batley said:


> Costco props have been reduced slightly
> Stitchwick Sisters £129.99
> Butler £79.99
> Lunging Reaper £79.99
> ...


I thought the same, but finally caved in a bought the damn thing. I hope the lights don't fail on it like I've seen some people have said in reviews.

I think at this price with postage included It looks like good value, especially as I've seen it on sale on ebay for vastly inflated prices, even the broken ones.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

looks well worth the money guys , i have severely over spent and i still need more timber so i will have to pass damn it lol .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers Batley!
Just had a look at Costco and I'd be tempted with the butler or the lunging reaper! 
I've spent a fortune up to now so I'll just keep one eye on them the next couple of weeks just in case they go really cheap!!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish I bought those candyfloss pots now because the balloons are too heavy and keep falling of the stick due to the added sweets. I tried various glues and tape but no luck. I will probably have to settle to a sweet bag as well as an empty balloon. Ah, disappointing.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Batley said:


> I wish I bought those candyfloss pots now because the balloons are too heavy and keep falling of the stick due to the added sweets. I tried various glues and tape but no luck. I will probably have to settle to a sweet bag as well as an empty balloon. Ah, disappointing.


Just a thought, could you maybe inflate the balloons, ditch the sticks and attach them to the sweet bags instead, Batley?


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Batley said:


> Costco props have been reduced slightly
> Stitchwick Sisters £129.99
> Butler £79.99
> Lunging Reaper £79.99
> ...


Too bad I have already broken my Halloween budget or one of those gargoyles would be getting a new home!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Pacman, I can't believe how much you have got done is such a short time! How hard were the stalls & booths to make, keeping in mind i am more tech skilled than DIY minded


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion , I'll try it out once the bags arrive. I will try double-sided tape on the sticks when I buy some, it'll probably work now I've ordered the bags haha.

I just received the Costco pumpkin and it's bigger and heavier than I expected. It was definitely worth the price, fingers crossed the light lasts. Hopefully you'll get yours today, Silver 

Must. Not. Buy. Anything. Else


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ Yes - keep telling yourself that last one Batley!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Batley said:


> Thanks for the suggestion , I'll try it out once the bags arrive. I will try double-sided tape on the sticks when I buy some, it'll probably work now I've ordered the bags haha.
> 
> I just received the Costco pumpkin and it's bigger and heavier than I expected. It was definitely worth the price, fingers crossed the light lasts. Hopefully you'll get yours today, Silver
> 
> Must. Not. Buy. Anything. Else


Yep got mine today too. I was out so they stuck the poor sods next door with it until I got home.

Mine has a few small marks and imperfections, but I can deal with that further down the line. I really do think he's great and worth the money, but as you say he's overly heavy (I'm sure a really thick plastic would have sufficed) and BIG! God only knows where I'm going to store him.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I had mine at the side of my path with a small torch on the sensor so he went off every time someone walked past


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

joanneB said:


> I had mine at the side of my path with a small torch on the sensor so he went off every time someone walked past


I think the sensor on mine is set a little low, because It takes an awful lot of direct torch waving to set it off sadly. I may have to just settle for it set to constant light only.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well that sucks, I hope you can get it to work. I am yet to try mine as I have no batteries until later but something is rattling inside, hope it ain't the bulb.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

No It's not the bulb, I can see that the censor is slightly set too low in the hole. Rats!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

If I was you I'd let Costco know by telephone or email,worth a try to see if they'll offer a replacement or a partial refund. Even if you return it after Halloween, you have 30 days I think and they'll arrange collection for returns. It's not as described, therefore complain 

I have nothing to do until next weekend when I have to inflate 200 balloons, though I will check the weather before hand, I can just imagine the balloons taking off up the road and the arch not far behind haha.

If you like porridge ASDA have pumpkin spice and toffee apple varieties on offer for £1, get ya in the spirit . ALDI also have something on the lines of Uncle Fester beer, a tapper candle would look great in the bottle afterwards. They also have pumpkin spice Irish cream for £6.99. Enjoy the best part, the build up, I am off to see what horrors Netflix has to offer  

Good luck to everyone working on their props, look forward to pictures.


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Batley, just a thought, have you tried tying the balloons onto the sticks, maybe with cotton or fishing line?
Anyway it's the countdown now to our party - we have a big Halloween party each year so I generally do much more inside than outside, having said that I've got a start yesterday putting up the stuff inside and put some stuff outside while the weather was kind! Will post some piccys in a bit (still copying & sorting them).

I have to mention this, look what my girlfriend bought for me from TKMax while she was in Manchester shopping on her day off with her mate, should have been £13 down to £6 - bargain!  . . .








Our kitchen's going to be Witches kitchen instead of Chop Shop this year!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Part 2 . . .
Got some stuff done in the front garden, not put Grave Digger out yet but will probably put him out in a few days - just wary of thieving scum!!








Also started putting the scene setter stuff up, here's the hall
















Also the front room, my favourite - Gothic Mansion complete with Dracula!
































Lastly here's a quick video of it when it's gone dark, mainly to try out the AtmosFx projections, the new LED's in the Pumpkin Scarecrow AND my modded Fire & Ice lights made from B&M christmas ones! I'm putting together a how to Prop guide on these for the UK people but you will need to be a good solderer!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Brilliant work Daveferatu , looks bloody brilliant indeed , and you are brave leaving your props out overnight ? i could never do that in my neighborhood lol , your house looks way ready for a banging Halloween party . Cannot wait to see your after party pics lol .
Been busy myself this weekend as best i could with storm Bryan , but have got a few pictures to post nearer mid week as don't want to bore everyone with all the stages in depth so hopefully we will see other U.K. haunters posting more photos this week , again fantastic work Daveferatu as always , well done ...... and yes what a bloody good bargain with the sign i hope you return the gesture after Halloween and buy the missus something nice as a thank you .....


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

All looking great everyone not long to go now still not sure what I will do not sure if I can get my stuff down from the loft after a fall 3 months ago my knee is still playing up. My mum and dad always help me on Halloween but they are going to a concert this year I’m a little nervous running it all on my own as we get so many people now.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that joanneB its a pity we all are so far apart as i am sure if some of us were closer we would offer a hand , i hope your knee gets better with time and that you are able to get a small display setup in time .


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Ditto from me JoanneB, hopefully you can put something together even just inside that you can enjoy!
Is there no family or neighbours that can at least help get stuff down from the loft?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow you've been busy, those scene setters look amazing as does everything else!! Nice work , thanks for all the pics.

If you can't get your props down then don't worry,do what you can. Health comes first 

I received the balloon arch pieces today and obviously I couldn't help myself. Not sure if it's worth resuming or leave it how it was. Bad picture, sorry.

Edit. Better without .less is more


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EXCELLENT WORK Batley , looking damn fine , i really love your pumpkin .


----------



## Twistedshadow (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi folks,
Can anyone recommend a media player available in the UK for playing Atmosfear FX files through a projector? Ideally with SD card and memory stick inputs please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks  I can't wait to see your final set up, pacman !!

Going to commit to the balloons now, probably look better on the night possibly. If not, *pop*

A week tomorrow, yikes!!  . Hope it isn't like Christmas, build up better than the day itself


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Stichwick Sisters are down to £79.99 (£83.99 non-member), £80 off. What a bargain. They're definitely worth the price.









http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/hall...d-wicked-stitchwick-sisters-with-sound-201453


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Twistedshadow said:


> Hi folks,
> Can anyone recommend a media player available in the UK for playing Atmosfear FX files through a projector? Ideally with SD card and memory stick inputs please. Thanks in advance.


I use these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005EX8XKW/ref=twister_B0156UDKRI?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Got the Stichwick Sisters coming in the morning

Yes I could ask my nephew to help but he can act like a clown and just mess around. I just feel like I’m letting all the local kids down plus my mood is pretty low with my knee hard when you cant do stuff.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I saw the stitchwick sisters were reduced, Batley... i was very tempted! 
House getting close to completion for this weekend, my looming clown is up...it's all coming together. Eeek!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Looking great I’m so doing clowns next year


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Great work lucidhalloween it looks fantastic i love your looming clown reminds me of that bloody creepy crooked man fiend from CONJURING 2 ....... now i got goosebumps lol . And i didnt see the stitchwick sisters joanneB any chance of a couple of pictures ? 
hopefully i will post a few pics of my killerclown/fairground setup tomorrow if i get what i need done , i finally finished BILLYS box , it was a bloody task and cost me more than i wanted to pay , but apart from couple chains to support the door from opening too far hes done . Let me know what you guys think .....




























And my fake Pennywise clown looming from under my driveway lol , let me know what you guys think ....


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow!! Really nice work with the clown, I had to double take as I thought you had that really expensive clown prop, nice work. Spiders up the wall looks incredible, too. Thanks for the pics









Omg, your Pennywise prop, pacman is incredible and Billy's box!!! Cannot wait to see the rest of your work 

I done a little more today, I resized the balloons and now they look much better now. I put a few bits outside Inc the ghost projector and a pumpkin with the days until carved into it, to create a little buzz. I will save the final pics until it's set up on Halloween night now, don't wanna bore yous anymore







.

The candy filled balloons didn't work due to the weight of the sweets, the stick couldn't support the weight and bends. I will just give out sweets in paper bags now with a Halloween printed balloon on a stick. I didn't really think they idea through anyway, I inflated over 30 balloons today and they take up so much room, probably for the best they idea failed. I will have to inflate the rest in the garden on Halloween







.

AccuWeather has light rain predicted for Halloween evening locally, not fussed, just don't want it to pour down/wind. 

For next year (hahaha) I'd really like the prop with the witch hanging the girl upside down over a cauldron, probably way too scarry for the kids but I can see that working well in a Hansel and Gretel theme. PLUS, snow machine!!! 

Enjoy you hard work to everyone having parties this coming weekend and to everyone finalising their display, good luck!!!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Batley, the arch is looking really good now, kids should love it on the night!

LucidHalloween, same goes to you, the Carnevil theme certainly seems popular this year, the leering clown looks creepy and love the illuminated sign!

Pacman, what can I say, bleedin' brilliant! I guess you're a carpenter?? Love the Pennywise peering through the gap!!

JoanneB, I may try one of these media players next year? I've found (and you'll probably notice on a couple of my video's) that on my cheapo china projectors, any clips that are 1080P stutter slightly (particularly the new Gathering Ghouls skelly ones) where other ones that seem to play fine are 720P or standard 720x480.
I was going to post these anyway but you'll see on the Gathering Ghouls one.

My 2 new Atmosfear vids, Blood Walls and Gathering Ghouls 





Basic shot of our front including Grave Digger, although it's a bit dark to make out detail of the gravestones etc. . .


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Billy looks amazing in his box, that's some professional work there! And projector looks really good too, makes me replan for next year!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks all , and no Daveferatu i,m a general builder and mostly do painting and decorating lol , i guess that's why i struggled with the box as not being a carpenter i wasn't savvy and didn't work out exactly how much the materials would come out to lol hence the overspend , your setup is one to be admired and shows how much hard work you have put into it , excellent work , i can see how well your choice of atmosfear dvds has paid off outstanding . 
And thank you too Batley , i also love the fact your already thinking about next year lol i cracked up when i read this as i am exactly the same , and we haven't even got this year sorted yet ..... and then saw your similar remark lucidhalloween lol my sides still hurt , and i know what you mean about the balloons , not all our ideas come to fruition but at least we try and push the boundaries , which is what it is all about , i sincerely hope it does stay dry for you on the night and indeed for all you outside decorators as the dreaded wet stuff can destroy a whole years planning and hard work .
the penny-wise prop is just a mask and pair of hands off an old range prop i scrapped as this pick will show.














i also had 2 huge skulls which i had never used as they needed re painting to make them more realistic which i also did and hope to use this year .


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

@Daveferatu love your set up, nice to see your gravedigger in situ and the projectors are really effective. Thanks for sharing the videos 

@pacman haha, ikr, lots of ideas already. You've done an excellent job with Pennywise and we'll, All your DIY props. I hope to weathers good for you and everyone else with an outdoor display. Two weather apps with two difference forecasts, not going to worry it is what it is on the day .

Balloon problem solved, led ones are on the way haha. Tuesday can't come quick enough.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Batley , that's the way m8 , positive thinking hopefully will overcome .... i hope lol , and i am glad you resolved the balloon problem , and NO i desperately need more time lol even though i got few extra days off this week i am STILL lagging behind where i wanted to be , but then the weather has been a factor though , well couple more pictures just to show you my finished concession stall goodies , lollipops and gruesome popcorn inspired treats etc , i still need to get mannequins out and setup up and dressed in clown garb , and skellies in the pirate garb , been distressing pirate clothing today and finishing off more weapons as well as making concession stall treats ...... why did i decide to do 2 themes ....lol 
i was hoping to d a better job on the lollipops but just could not give them the added time i hope the kids still think they look cool and gruesome -


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking good - love the lollies. Are the smaller 3D skulls in the bottom pic from a poundshop?


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
Pacman, your props are amazing! I particularly love the gruesome popcorn! The outfits look cool as well - are they for props, or are you going to wear them on the night??  

well, one day before our party and all's just about done including "Frankie's monster"! He's a bit out of proportion as his mask is BIG but he'll do for my first attempt!
Having seen all the good props people have done for lab setup's on various threads I REALLY need to start early next year! Anyway with that I'm pretty pleased with our setup although it has caused me quite a few headaches! 
The last issue is I've just gone to switch on the projectors and one's dead, so just running one now, damn, that'll teach me to buy cheap!  

Anyway here's a few shots and video's of the setup:








Video of the setup





A better shot of his head





Shot of the table and FuseBox





Good luck to all of you who are having a party tomorrow, if not then good luck for this Tuesday and whatever you're doing . . . enjoy it!

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks DandyBrit , i was a bit disappointed with the lollipops as i was going to paint them but run out on the budget so had to use waterproof markers as oil based colored paint was a fortune for lots of colors , and yes the skulls were from the pound-shop from a couple of years ago , i wish i had got more of them then because this year i have found very little which could be adapted for props in the future i think because the value of the pound has dropped so considerably , and i also have noticed how expensive sweets have become .
Daveferatu i love your Frankenstein was it a prop or have you created it ....... well ITS ALIVE .... ITS ALIVE ..... Ive always wanted to re quote that famous Frankenstein movie quote lol , its excellent i hope your party is a huge success i am guessing it will be and your guests will love your laboratory setup because i think its fantastic .
And yes the clothes are for my pirate skellie crew going at the front of my yard , the waistcoats were couple quid each from china and a friend of the family put some buttons on and fake pockets to make them look more 17th century style then i had to age and distress them , took lot longer than i had allowed .
Although i am actually dressing up as a pirate but i do have another costume also which needed distressing etc and which was a bit stressful as i am test wearing my costume tomorrow night at a friends Halloween party before i wear it Tuesday so had to age and distress and finish it by today to wear tomorrow lol.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

@Daveferatu love the videos, brings it all to life. Your hard work has definitely paid off







Your Frankenstein monster is incredible.. needless to say really, have a great party .

You put a lot of effort into your props, pacman, they've turned out great.Enjoy your party as well 

I made the trick or treat bags up, took 3 hours with 2 kids helping, pretty glad the balloon piñata idea failed, that would have taken days!! These funsize sweets bags are soooo small, Thought they was for ToT not Borrowers







.

3 days!! Where has this year gone, yikes!!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't know about anyone else but those Swizzels Squashies give me a headache - maybe it's something in the colouring?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's odd, could possibly. My niece has sampled everything, that was her helping







and she didn't complain. What annoys me with the squishes is that they brought out Halloween themed ones in a larger bag but ones aimed at tot are the original. Guess the brands want kids to notice them in-store after Halloween, providing they enjoyed their free sample on Halloween lol.

Lots of balloons to inflate now. Looking forward to more photos from everyone


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

The range now has 50% off online got some clown stuff for next year and other things I have been wanting spent way too much 

Still doing treat bags took me around 5 hours still got around 2 hours to go I really don’t like the smell


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice find, JoanneB!! Some great deals there now. 

ASDA online have a few bits reduced now Inc their lifesize skelly pirate for £30.
https://direct.asda.com/george/fanc...rate/050233114,default,pd.html?cgid=D23M7G1C1


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had a spot of luck today, a circus is in town and they have their posters plastered everywhere thus one came home with me







off with their name and I'll print my own info piece for the gate on Monday so that school kids are aware


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

loving seeing everyone's hard work.. this year I've bought less than £20 on actual Halloween bits. hardly saw anything in the stores. plus I am very scrooge like. so it's all making stuff for me. made loads more this year, obviously I still have a huge list of things to do(now on next years list).

cemetery is up, boarded windows up... Witch shack up...creepy rocking granny house set up... got a few more smaller projects to finish off over the next few days then it will be upon us all again.. All the hard work. blood sweat and tears, all gone in an evening lol.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, that's it for another year ?


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Daveferatu, your Franknstein prop is freaking fantastic, loving the lab set up and the videos too! I bet he'll be a big hit at your party! 

JoanneB, thank you for the heads up, looks like soome good bargains to be had, lol, got me thinking about next year already although reading through the forum I'm not the only one! 

Batley, brilliant stroke of luck getting your hands on a circus poster. I originally thought of using treat bags but couldn't find any I liked and as you mentioned they all seem to be so small, that's why I went with the popcorn boxes, they were bigger and all the goodies for the ToTs fitted perfectly. 

Pacman, your creepy lollipops and popcorn props are brilliant, the kids are gonna love them! The outfits are amazing too, hope you got them aged / distressed in time and enjoyed your party! 

scarybella, I agree, in my opinion there was a distinct lack of originality in the stores this year. At least online there are considerably decent options. Your witch shack and creepy rocking granny house sound awesome, would love to see pics of them! 

lucidhalloween, your pics are awesome, looked like a great night and love the clown prop / costume! The clown arm reaching for the knocker on the front door is a brilliant touch too! 

We are in full blown clear up and recovery mode after our Halloween dinner / party last night which was loads of fun, all the hard work and some, ok, a lot of stressing out was worth it, can't believe that its over and done with till next year now, it sure came and went fast, but still have Halloween night to look forward too! Will post some pics after then too. 

I wish I had gone the projector / digital decorating route sooner as that was a great success, started running the bone chillers, jack o'lanterns and boo crew on Friday night on the downstairs window and have lost count of the compliments and 'how do you do that' comments. Even noticed some cars slowing down as they went past to look. So now my mind is racing for options for next year!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

That sounds so good @scarybella, hope you'll be able to show us some pics  yup, a lot of effort but worth it!!!

@lucidhalloween thanks for all the pics, love everything you've done and the lighting really sets the scene. Hope you had a good night 

@Bratwitch I'm pleased you had a great night, can't wait for pics from Halloween. We all speak about obtaining items but seeing what everyone does wth them is another thing 

So much anxiety now for Tueaday, I won't be able to enjoy it until its over, then comes the euphoria


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

OMG love all of your decorating for Halloween guys...Where do you all get the energy from...Please share with me lol


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Had our dress up weekend at work. Had to practically harass everyone else into doing it but they got there in the end.


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi All This is my UK 2017 Haunt!!

https://youtu.be/k41mP_pwEjA


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Love your costume 

Thanks for the haunt video... Not much else to say than.. incredible 

Two more sleeps


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

GOOD POSTS EVERYONE , hope everyone is very nearly ready , i have soooooo much to finish off today so its now 06.18 U.K. time check i,m off off out my garden in about 20 mins to try to finish everything off and get it ready for setup tomorrow , so i know where your coming from scarybella , me as well made tons more home made props this year and sooooo good to see another old forum member still continuing to carry on haunting your neighborhood lol , i sincerely hope YOU ALL HAVE A FUN AND SAFE HALLOWEEN NIGHT and all goes well with your yard setups and displays , and i really look forward to your photos and updates after the big day , if i get 5 mins i might put 1 last post up tonight so i will pop back see if there's any new posts but apart from that all there is for me to say to all my online horror fiends on the forum is HAPPY HALLOWEEN to you all !!!!!!

And lucidhalloween ...... wow great setup and i know what you mean what is it with some people ,,,,, any excuse for me to dress up and scare someone yet soon as you say fancy dress to some people they just switch off and dont want to come lol , anyway it was an awesome setup and i am sure everyone was glad they made the effort after they saw your hard wok , i love it it really looked awesome well done .


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

HI guys been busy with everyday stuff but started setting up ... I have to hold back what i can do at the moment living on a main road dont want things to go missing anyway the wind was blowing strong so messed things up a little but all is calm now I have a few props to drop in the front garden on the day... but put a smoke machine in the car and tested it to see if the effect would be good but like I say the wind was very strong but i think it was ok... I also plan to add some garden hollusion tomorrow here is the limited set test https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fyJSVHygqg


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Halfpinter69 said:


> Hi All This is my UK 2017 Haunt!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/k41mP_pwEjA


You should put a caveat on your don't touch sign - if you touch you will become part of the display!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Loving your work so far and the projector in the upstairs window is amazing. One of those is definitely on next year's list now, not sure how I've managed to bypass them all these years 

Good luck pacman  and to everyone else! 

I have a load to so but can't do anything until its set up time tomorrow, I need to start early as I have to inflate 200 balloons, but can't do that until about 3pm so that the led lights in the are still bright. I hope the idea works out well. I have candy anxiety so going to fetch a few more boxes from Tesco now they've reduced them slightly. May have to get a box of Halloween Krispy Kremes for the energy source tomorrow 

Until tomorrow night, good luck everybody and enjoy the moment !!!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wilko have their 5ft skeleton for £8 online just now.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Went into Wilkinsons store in Wakefield - everything is 50 % off now.


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

Manage to snag another couple of skellys at wilkos today....£16 , bargain!

Got some of my bits set up today I will set the rest of the big stuff up during the day tomorrow.
Weather is looking okay....fingers crossed.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great work, hope the weather stays good for you 

Input the arch up outside and I'm disappointed, it looks too small against the house, hopemi can figure something out to make it look a little better. I have absolutely no storage space so more props isn't an option sadly. Nevermind, as long as the tot are happy with their treats


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all on this All Hallows Eve . . . Eve!
Well, we survived our party on Saturday, apart from a few disasters (gazebo collapsed in the wind 2 hours before the party so was out of bounds and having no projectors as the working one is the dim one so useless) it went well and everyone had a great time and we've had some great compliments, the best bit was we raised well over £150 for charity so far! 
Just catching up with these posts since I last posted and WOW! Everyone's pictures are brilliant!
LucidHalloween - great photo's, love the creepy shelves, the clowns and the arm round the door!
Matt 82 - brilliant costume! Do you meet customers or are you behind the scenes? Now that would be entertaining! I once went to a site a few years ago to assist with a problem (I'm a field support engineer) and after being there a while I went to the loo and popped in my white zombie contacts and then walked out onto the shop floor and scared the hell out our engineer and the operators, that was fun!
HalfPinter69 - what a brilliant setup! That must have taken you an absolute age to set up, absolutely brilliant, well done, and I noticed the Macmillan cancer T Shirt so I hope you collected well!
Simple - love the setup especially the fog filled car!
Rebostar - loving your setup particularly the spooky tree with the skelly dangling off it! I look forward to more pictures please!
Bratwitch - we're really looking forward to your photo's!
So, Scarybella, come on, lets see some of your handiwork, sounds good what you've done!
Batley and Pacman - good luck for tomorrow, we're looking forward to your photo's PLEASE! I hope all goes well for you all!
And everyone else, once Halloween is over please post some of your photo's, it helps the gradual come-down from all the stress preparing for the day!
For now here's a few more photo's from our party, I'll try not to duplicate what I've already posted!








A more decorated front room Gothic Mansion
















Downstairs loo, yes it had a red bulb!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

FRIGGING AWESOME simple , the car with smoke idea is genius and looks brillianr and i was not expecting someone to kove in there lol , and i hope you have an air freshener for your car on November 01st as i know how much that smoke machine stuff whiffs lol , you done an excellent job and i know what you mean about light fingered scumbags ..... we all have that problem i am afraid .
And thank you Bratwitch , the party was excellent and i drank far too much and suffered terribly sunday whilst trying to do my props lol , as for the distressing of my pirate cloths and kit have a look at the pics and let me know what you think ? 
final pics before the big day , good luck everyone , HAPPY HALLOWEEN .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ Love your pirates clothing - very realistic for the period.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry all when i posted earlier for some reason my browser did not load the last page of this thread so , congrats to you Daveferatu on your party looks great and i,m sorry about that bloody wind , but i am so glad that the only thing that dampened you down was the alcohol lol , thanks guys for the posts about Wilkos skellies unfortunately its in store only and i wont be able to get to mine until Wednesday and mine usually have all there stock gone by next day so here,s hoping they don't this year , Excellent display Rebostar i love the whole thing Especially the house and skellies , you can never have enough skellies lol .
Sorry that you are disappointed with your arch Batley , i think we Haunters set the parameters far too high sometimes for our props and displays and forget its really about having fun and creating fun , and of course MEMORIES as well and the kids will be thinking how bloody huge it is , remember for tots everything is big and believe me in their memories they will remember it as half the size of your house and be too excited and hopefully a little scared to worry about the little details we stress over , i have got twenty somethings coming to my house with thier little ones now who went to school with my eldest and they tell me about my displays from when they were young and just tots and it always sounds so so much bigger and better AND scarier than it actually was , but that's what memories do so chill my friend and savor the moments as the parents drag their little darlings screaming and crying in some cases up your drive to get the sweets , cos that is the crowning moment , i was just thinking if everyone on this thread lived in the same street !! GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY HAUNTING for tomorrow.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Looking at all your setups I feel like I have'nt gone far enough this year ...some amazing setups - props the tree ... the witch hats floating from the roof simple but effective the zombie board, the skeleton on the roof loads of them look fantastic. I will make sure i up my game next year.

I am just making a rubber covered projector box for outside as i had some spare rubber left over from a rubber roof I fitted going to try a hologram at the side gate just hope it pulls off as I have left it until the last minute


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Everyone's set ups are looking totally awesome! Happy Halloween everyone & hope you all have a great night!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking good guys.


Picked up my Asda George Pirate animatronic skeleton for £30 this morning. Like it a lot but the wires look very fragile - will probably leave it plugged together and just take the bottom half off to store it in two boxes. 
One drawback is that if you pull too hard on his trousers they fall down! A rude pirate display! Also I don't know what size his boots are - the one he actually has looks about a size 15.


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

Finally got my reaper up. Fingers crossed he hold together for the night!


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

Just the projectors and sound to go....

Omg!, where has the day gone!


----------



## Rebostar (Nov 3, 2016)

Phew! We got every thing setup just in time for the first toters showed up.

The grinding sound you can hear by the cauldron creep is the neighbour grinding away in his workshop. :/


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had to set up in the wind and rain despite the weather apps saying totally different weather haha, balloons went everywhere, I spent more time chasing them than anything. I left it late as well, time I finished the ToT came and then I had to inflate the LED balloons., 3 hours nonstop balloon inflating. 200 ToT in total, a few didn't come in as they was too afraid of Pennywise being behind the curtain lol. 

I'm not happy with how the decorations looked in the end. I had no time to take pictures unfortunately, but when I receive a video of the set up I'll upload it. I need to plan better next year and start decorating early October, not just one night. 

I hope it went better for everyone else, hopefully you took some pics and videos! Replays prior to my comment I will catch up with tomorrow, too tired now and have Wilko and Sainsbury's to get to first thing. If you're on the hunt for bargains tomorrow, good luck!!!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a fun wee night. Weather held out despite forecast for heavy rain so we must've had 30 kids over the course of the night. I only put up a simple display. We don't have lots of room so have to keep things tight.

Had some FearFX stuff playing in the kitchen window facing onto the street. Don't think anyone around here had seen anything like that before because they were all very impressed with the quality. Might look at expanding that into the other window as well for next year.

When the kids came to the door, I put on a lamp in the other kitchen window (next to the door) which illuminated my mask collection that I had on photography light stands. I got a couple of photos before I covered up the stands. It was awkward as hell to get a decent photo so you'll just need to imagine how cool it looked haha!



















The best thing was the the missus enjoyed it too (she's always just kept quiet on Halloween, to avoid answering the door) so she might be happier about doing more stuff next year.


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

Rebostar said:


> Phew! We got every thing setup just in time for the first toters showed up.
> 
> The grinding sound you can hear by the cauldron creep is the neighbour grinding away in his workshop. :/


BRILLIANT! .... i need to get a 3DFX


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

I had a absolute blast last night jumping out on all the visitors dressed as one of the night stalkers armed with a plastic meat clever ... the responses and reactions were amazing. I just sat in the smoke filled car no one could see me for the smoke and lights. Once they just passed the car I pounced ... SCREAMS - RUNNERS - LAUGHTER AND TEARS! but when they all got there breath back and once the hearts had returned to normal functioning the comments were amazing from them all


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Fantastic displays. Yeah the FearFX stuff really takes things up a notch.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EXCELLENT WORK ALL , its such a pleasure to see so many brits making an effort , and i didn't get a single photo of my setup myself mainly due again to unscheduled rain in the morning after i started setting up and i had to put half of it away to protect it again and so putting me drastically behind and was still setting up final bits at 4.15 when toters started arriving , but thankfully my 2 daughters [ one took half day off work the other booked the whole day ] were at hand as youngsters of today are and got loads great photos and videos far better than i could , we made up 375 bags of sweets and ran out by 7.30 , gave out packets of crisps [ potato chips for our American cousins ] until they were down to just a couple of packs left at 7.45 so started to wrap up as was nearly dead quiet by then i,m thinking because it was a school night down here , between 6.30 - 7.30 it was ridiculous , so many all in that little time , but it was a blast , the best scare prop was the zombie hand wall as my friend john was reaching out grabbing stroking and annoying people all night with his sleeves rolled up and poked through the wall with the fake arms you really couldn't tell someone was behind it until it was too late , lol here,s some pics well doe all .....roll on next year .....










































forgot to clarify , we had just over 400 toters , and their guardians .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ Looking great Pacman - worth all the hard work after all. Can't tell which is a real arm and which are the fakes on your zombie arm wall - that would have been funny to see people's reaction to that.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Amazing work everyone,thanks for all the photos and videos !!!

I'm so pleased for you Pacman!!! The zombie wall is fantastic!!l and what a turn out for ToT!!

I'm kinda still disappointed how it turned out here, I should have skipped this year rather than use Halloween as a distraction, but its history now. I'm still waiting for the video and will upload it here once I do.

I doubt I will post much more now that Halloween has passed but to everyone who contributed to this thread this year, thank you!! You made the past few months much more enjoyable  I'm so pleased to have contributed more than to just lurk. Broke record I am but; where did this year gold? November now, it'll soon be July 18 and so, it'll begin again.. lol


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Good time for bargains if you can find them. B&M are selling almost everything for a pound, including largish props. In-store only, sadly. Would have been good to be able to order online.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Aww that sucks Batley and as much as you were disappointed I am sure the ToTs still loved it all and there is always next year  I always plan to get organised earlier too but it never happens as something always gets in the way! 

Wow Pacman, what a lot of ToTs and cracking display, loving that zombie wall, I hope you don't mind but I am so stealing, oops I mean borrowing that idea, lol. freaking awesome Twisty mask on one of your clowns too 

Matt 82, what a brilliant way to display your masks, pretty creepy, great collection of masks too 

Rebostar & simple, your displays are fantastic, I dread to think how long they must have taken to set up! 

We had a great night here, despite the wind and rain we got 30 ToTs (not counting parents etc) which for this area is a good turn out, especially with how awful the weather was grr. Cannot believe how big a hit the FearFX stuff was even though i just ran it at the one downstairs window this year. The 5ft skelly we put in the garden was rather popular too. There is some pics in an album if anyone wants to peek, thought i would put them there rather than flood the forum with them  

I can't believe that it is over aleady for another year, have really enjoyed taking part in the forum again and seeing everyone's pics, videos and creations. Already my mind is wandering to 2018, I think we are gonna go all out Gothic next year and give the clowns / carnevil theme a miss.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I think that people should still contribute to the UK thread so that we can feed ideas in that are specific to UK needs/projects/themes. It would be a shame for interest to drop off again.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi guys! Hope everyone had a good Halloween, all your displays look EPIC. I ended up paring-down my display this year because I have MECfs and it was just too much for me, so I just put out some full size props and a tiny graveyard instead. I had a tally-counter this year because I've never counted the sheer insanity we get here in Hampstead... guess how many TOTers we had (NOT counting adults)....


1,144. 

I am still in shock!

Also the lovely Helena Bonham-Carter turned up again this year with her kids, I was so happy to see her


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

My god everyones work here is amazing! The effort people have put it is outstanding.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Badger - now you are just showing off!

Seriously - your number of TOT's is phenomenal!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL , everyone who is on this thread are passionate about Halloween and all the great fun it brings , as we have stated before it is not about figures And how many kids come to you house really , but how you and however many people you get ENJOY your particular display , event , party WHATEVER if there's only a few of you as long as you have enjoyed it and had fun , especially the little ones who WILL REMEMBER EVERYTHING as bigger and better and scarier than it actually was , then it is worth it , hell its taken me nearly 20 years to get to the stage where we get quite a few , we used to get less than 10 - 20 kids a night when we first did it , but i still did it the next year , and the next year and so forth and enjoyed every bloody minute of each year and to me the whole thing as i said before is to enjoy and to create great memories and happiness [ and a few chills lol ] for my family and whoever takes the time to walk up my driveway at Halloween , if after 20 years of decorating my yard if in the future ONE of those kids , just one of those kids is inspired to decorate there own , house , garden , yard because of a seed i may have sown one cold damp Halloween night then HELL THE WHOLE 20 YEARS OF HARD WORK HAS BEEN WORTH IT !!!!!!!
Now may i also just say DAMN BadgeSpanner frigging well done , outstanding , and hello Helena Bonham Carter ....... well say no more well frigging done , and Batley dont be disheartened , just enjoy it for what it is these things have to grow and word has to spread , just do it how you want to , and finally thank you all for your feedback and kind words , please remember as my old forum friend DandyBrit has so well said previously this is a 365 day a year forum not just one , dont be bloody strangers come and check in and chat , and i hope you all decide to do just that , now i have waffled have a good evening and i WILL catch you all later ON this forum ...... bye for Now ......


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hurrah and well said Pacman! Wise words from a wise ghoul! 
Anyway, same from me, I've just been looking through the recent posts and they are brilliant, certainly gives me inspiration for next year!
Batley, don't be too disappointed, like I've said before, I've done some things I'm not happy with (I'm talking Halloween preparations and props  ) but what is important is you learn from them, even this year it took me a few attempts at Frankie's monster to get his head something like!
Rebostar, love the leering ghost, just been looking at his preps on YouTube - brilliant engineering, also the Cauldron Creep which I hope to do next year! 
Simple, looks like you had a lot of fun, very effective setup!
Matt 82, that's a cool collection of masks, looks brilliant!
Pacman, again a brilliant setup, you certainly love your pirates! Did you see that American Halloween display show on TruTV (I think) on Freeview the other night, they had a pirate ship setup. Anyway your setup and history is a good example of "build it and they will come!" Our house is already known as the Halloween House on our cul de sac (a quiet one so we just get a few dozen TOTers) after just a few years so I've a LOOOONG way to catch you!! .
Bratwitch, had a look through your photo's and your party looked great, good to see everyone sticking to the theme! The last pic I hacked that prop as part of my Frankie's Monster - to do his moving head but disconnected the speaker and used the lighting up prop soundbox & LED's as that one has the thunder and electric sounds with bright flashing LED's. Love the Halloween cards and the Witch with the crystal ball!
BadgerSpanner, WOW, you were certainly kept busy that night! Setup looks good! I seem to remember you were the same last year - and had Helena Bonham Carter pass by as well!
I've also put most of my photo's in my Photo album as well (sussed it out this year!) and I took a couple of videos which I'll post once I get them off my phone - I managed to make a good projector out of the dim one and the broken one so I had that showing on the night and I put my fogger at the front for a change, certainly made the kids jump!
Hope everyone is getting over the post Halloween slump - I've finally finished putting all our stuff away, just got a few repairs to make before I totally finish (perils of having a party with giddy kids!!   )


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

@Daveferatu I know, I'm so bloody lucky to be where I am! It was Tim Burton with their kids last year! Helena's been to a lot of them over the years as well as a few Spice Girls


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Daveferatu , yes i have overkilled the pirate theme the last 2 years , i love pirates but so do my trick or treaters so i did kind of bow to there requests , but i can assure you there will be a PIRATE FREE ZONE in the pacman display next year if all goes to plan , and going back to something you said Daveferatu about learning from your mistakes , i totally agree and would also like to add to learn from your successes , i never used to do scare scare props or have scarers dressed up as i thought this would scare off the trick or treaters , well in my area this was not the case i have had far more fun and had far better feedback WITH them , and Bratwitch please please do feel free to use the ZOMBIE WALL idea it was not my idea anyway i also BORROWED or as i like to say ADAPTED the idea from another haunter , unfortunately i cannot remember where or from who else i would give full and most deserved credit , but it was by far the most fun of the setup as my friend john really creep-ed some people out it was hilarious , and we were telling people to use it as a backdrop for photos and this was johns Que to take off hats , stroke hair and to put hands on shoulders etc , with absolutely hilarious results , and not one took offense or complained , it was all good humor . Like i mentioned earlier it would be great to spin ideas links to offers and new ideas and other Horror/Halloween related items here for us all to continue chatting and debating as and when possible , i do hope to do so and i hope some of you guys do also . A pre build photo Bratwitch ....


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

As usual for me, Halloween consisted of a mad rush getting all the little things done that take the most time. And as usual there were loads of things that didn't get finished or even started this year, but that's me, I add things to my job list quicker than I can make them.

I was looking through some old display pics from a few years ago, and I can see how things are moving in the right direction finally. It was death by soldering this year, making up loads of new LED spots for the graveyard and other lighting fixtures. And it's the first year I have introduced any white lighting at all, I must admit it makes a massive difference.

This was the first year that I haven't got stressed about the jobs I didn't get finished, which makes a change lol. I've never been a counter of TOTs, but I'd guess we had around 100 people or so, some went home to fetch friends or family. I must have taken a few hundred photos, night time shots are still a bit of a tricky thing for me to get right. when I work out how to add the link to my recent albums onto this thread I will. Probably taken 75% of things down now, and swept up my 10 bin bags of leaves


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Daveferatu said:


> Bratwitch, had a look through your photo's and your party looked great, good to see everyone sticking to the theme! The last pic I hacked that prop as part of my Frankie's Monster - to do his moving head but disconnected the speaker and used the lighting up prop soundbox & LED's as that one has the thunder and electric sounds with bright flashing LED's. Love the Halloween cards and the Witch with the crystal ball!


Thank you Daveferatu. Just had a look through your photos too and your party looked fantastic, what a lot of effort you put in! I love your Frankenstein monster and would never have guessed that you had used the zombie prop head for him. It is making me think of ways I can put it to better use now too. You Halloween decor is brilliant especially the witch beside the sofa and the floating witch hats and the hanging reaper over the door, lol, actually I like it ALL. And the dolls lurking in the bathroom are super creepy!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

pacman said:


> Bratwitch please please do feel free to use the ZOMBIE WALL idea it was not my idea anyway i also BORROWED or as i like to say ADAPTED the idea from another haunter , unfortunately i cannot remember where or from who else i would give full and most deserved credit , but it was by far the most fun of the setup as my friend john really creep-ed some people out it was hilarious , and we were telling people to use it as a backdrop for photos and this was johns Que to take off hats , stroke hair and to put hands on shoulders etc , with absolutely hilarious results , and not one took offense or complained , it was all good humor . Like i mentioned earlier it would be great to spin ideas links to offers and new ideas and other Horror/Halloween related items here for us all to continue chatting and debating as and when possible , i do hope to do so and i hope some of you guys do also . A pre build photo Bratwitch ....
> View attachment 523082


Thank you for the prebuild photo and the inspiration, Pacman. It sounds like it was a big hit. I agree it would be great for everyone to continue to spin ideas etc around. I know I will be certainly popping in and out


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

BadgerSpanner, oh my goodness, what a lot of ToTs! You must be over the moon with that!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

So we finally settled on our 2018 theme which will be a haunted mansion / garden (Frightmare Manor - Beauty in Decay) which gives me a lot of scope to go all out gothic. I am envisioning gargoyles, urn shaped planters, a spiders lair, various skeletons, dead creepy looking plants. Would love to get a skelly dog and make a kennel for him too, and that's just in the garden. For indoors, I am thinking of living portraits, floating ghosts and candles, and making a fake wall with maybe masquerade masks and evening gloves (a take on Pacman's zombie wall) for starters. I am sure I will add to the list as the year goes on and any ideas would be welcomed!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Well due to my ongoing health issues I barely managed to get anything done this year, but at the last minute I managed to set up a small set up right by my front door. I had my Costco Pumpkin out, but you can hardly see it in these shots.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

managed to get some photos uploaded. click the link below(fingers crossed it works) going to upload a few more later including some night shots. me and photos at night are quite hit and miss, they're either blurred over over saturated.

Happy viewing 

http://imgbox.com/g/FBHEboa7Yi


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The skelly on the window-ledge looks like he's about to say something really profound to a TOT'er.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG Bratwitch , lol i just read your post stating your theme for next year and i nearly spit my tea out , a Haunted mansion/garden theme , i already had told my daughters and other half i have not used my gravestones now for over 3 years and its time to dust them off from out the old shed and then to do my most favorite setup of all time the graveyard theme , but with an all newly made high level graveyard fence with plywood posts and brand new plastic trunking pipe fences and gates and a plywood mausoleum wall like the movie THE HAUNTED MANSION etc , with drop down panels to scare toters and a new crypt for someone to pop out of as well lol .... also you stated weird pants etc , i have already been sourcing some fake plants from china Bratwitch , i did buy about £15 worth three years ago on my last graveyard setup , mainly fake ivy garlands in 3 different colors but they look amazing in the dark on the fake fence and around the gravestones , when i went to my local Wilcos this Saturday they were similar ivy garlands for nearly £8 a pop i paid less than £1.50 each inc postage from China , only probs is they can take up to 2 months to arrive but then that's no probs now , let me know if you want any links i post them if you do .
Silver Spike i am so sorry to hear of your ongoing health problems , i can only wish you my very best wishes for your future health , your setup is a credit to you especially under continuing health issues , and i am positive as i have said in previous posts , the tots would have definitely loved it , it looked great and a very well done and good pat on the back is earned and given my friend , the fact you did such a great job will have been appreciated .
Scarybella , INCREDIBLE WORK , i love the attention to detail in your Haunt , my most favorite parts are your excellent boarded up windows , the witches shack with all the attention to detail within with the cobwebs and plates with bones on etc , your pumpkin creep , what is his head made of ? and OMG your frigging doll section ..... i cannot imagine how creepy they must have been like in the dark , OUTSTANDING WORK , you should be very proud , what a great setup , dare i ask have you got a theme for next year yet !!!!!! lol ..... very very well done .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I know most of you are still on wind down from the hectic run up to Halloween , and with all the work from Halloween day and the cleanup afterwards , but i would personally like to ask you all , am i just a really bad Halloween freak that i am already planning for next year or do you guys have plans for next years setups or themes yet !!!! If you are as bad as me , please post here so we can all see your ideas and also see if theres any input we can provide with your ideas ..... cheers all.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

pacman said:


> Scarybella , INCREDIBLE WORK , i love the attention to detail in your Haunt , my most favorite parts are your excellent boarded up windows , the witches shack with all the attention to detail within with the cobwebs and plates with bones on etc , your pumpkin creep , what is his head made of ? and OMG your frigging doll section ..... i cannot imagine how creepy they must have been like in the dark , OUTSTANDING WORK , you should be very proud , what a great setup , dare i ask have you got a theme for next year yet !!!!!! lol ..... very very well done .


Why thank you 

I never really have a theme, I just make things I've seen or like, and then sneak them into my eclectic display  Yes I have sourced sooooo much FREE stuffoff Facebook this year. the cemetery fence, sheets of rigid foam board(which lays unused) loads of wood etc... I am very scrooge like lol. replaced some fencing in the garden this year, and told wifey I was going to keep the old fence to board up the windows. she must have thought I'd been drinking, until she came home and I'd already boarded up the window in the carport. they literally only took 10mins a panel to make. 

Yes I do love my Witch shack, that cost a staggering £5 or so to build. The pumpkin scarecrows head is paper mache with fibreglass over the top, first year he's been lit up. yes even some of the older TOT boys said God what creepy dolls lol, our 5yr old helped paint their faces for this year.

What's for next year??? Monster in a box, some other noisy DIY props as I've got a few car wiper motors/window regulators gathering dust. I made an outside box to house all the connectors for the graveyard lighting and props running off my ATX supply, this was a Godsend, and made things so easy this year.
A mausoleum and FCG using my free foam insulation, cemetery columns, and I think I am going to get a projector and some atmosFX stuff for next year. I am going to start on a giant spider after Christmas. I always start making the Halloween stuff too close to October.

I'm going to upload some night time shots today.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

pacman said:


> I know most of you are still on wind down from the hectic run up to Halloween , and with all the work from Halloween day and the cleanup afterwards , but i would personally like to ask you all , am i just a really bad Halloween freak that i am already planning for next year or do you guys have plans for next years setups or themes yet !!!! If you are as bad as me , please post here so we can all see your ideas and also see if theres any input we can provide with your ideas ..... cheers all.


No - it's perfectly normal. I'm planning to inveigle a friend of hubby's into working with us in 2018 because he has a GARAGE! If I can persuade him to let us haunt at his house I can use my new pirate from Asda and make a pirate cave or tavern layout in their garage.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

night time and some B&W photos 

http://imgbox.com/g/btCUj0W7Mw


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
I hope everyone is now getting over the post Halloween blues (or should that be dark greys?  ).
Loving all the photo's!

Silver Spike, if that's a last minute display by your front door then I'd love to see what you would do given the time and better health - it looks brilliant to me particularly the pumpkins, the skelly on the window ledge and particularly the lighting, I like the use of colour like Scarybella had used!

Scarybella, love the photo's!! I thought I'd been busy with my house decorations, WOW, you've certainly been busy! Love the Witches Shack and the lit Pumpkin, you've so much detail everywhere! Love the lighting, like Spike's, great using different colours!
By the way, not sure if you know but imgbox throws up popups when I click on the next picture arrows, had to click on an image to view it, then back on the browser and click on the next one to avoid them??
You said you made your own spots? Did you put them in PVC tubing like the normal prop hacks show? What LED's did you use, standard ones or supabright ones? For my Fire ones I replaced the green & blue ones with equivalent red ones but these were 1W supabright surface mount ones that need a heatsink (just the copper pad underneath) but these were bright!
What are you going to do with the wiper motors? I'm hoping to finally do a Cauldron Creep next year like, I think, Rebostar's!

DandyBrit, good luck for next year, having a garage space to play with would be brilliant, pity mines too full of junk & Halloween stuff!

Lastly for those who are thinking of doing Gothic/Haunted Mansion etc (Pacman and Bratwitch?) I can't speak highly enough about the Gothic Mansion Scenesetter set which I've used in our front room the last few years, that's my favourite room each year! I think it'd look great in your house/shed/garage setup etc! It's a bit pricey (took 2 sets to properly do our front room) at about £16 ish a set (you get a top roll and a bottom roll that matches up to the pillars etc) but maybe you could pick some up cheap out of season?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes Daveferatu - I just got the same pop-up box saying I had a virus. Going to run a scan now.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Daveferatu , i have seen the scene setters and i think there brilliant for sheltered or indoor use but my driveway gets so much wind i don't think they would stay in place long enough , but i totally agree if i had somewhere like a garage or sheltered area to do i would most definitely go for them , i am thinking of going full on ply with polystyrene blocks stuck on to create total false faux castle/mansion look and feel , kind of similar ageing and distressing as my graveyard tombstone effects, but that might not happen if the budget and time is not available , i could just imagine how cool it would look though , and i have a wooden fence to the left when you walk up my front yard/driveway and this would be the area i am thinking of a faux mausoleum wall again made of ply with maybe two or three drop down trap doors where the body sections are , again i can imagine how cool it would be but budget and time will be the prob , before that i am hoping to rip my old leaking shed down and hopefully try to build a small workshop in its place nothing to elaborate around 12 x 6 or 12 x 8 big enough just to make stuff in instead freezing outside lol. But firstly i have to remove all the stuff i have inside the old shed , then rip it down etc then build the workshop so its all about cost at the mo so we will see .....


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Pacman - I dd a wishing well for work with polystyrene blocks, monster mud and fabric on a cardboard base. Still very strong - but heavy to move for the size. The polystyrene was all recycled and cut to shape with a foam cutter so cost nothing to buy. I think if you had big enough bits of poly you could do this cheaply enough. Time would be the issue rather than cost if you did it this way, as cutting and shaping each individual block takes a lot of time.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks DandyBrit sounds good , but i,m thinking the weather for storage with the cardboard longtime may be the problem as i only have access at the mo to a self made lean too so that might be the only negative , i did think to make something similar funnily enough as i was going to make a RING movie type prop but never got to do it in the end but your suggestion is definitely taken on board , i must get the shed thing sorted first as the old one is now letting in water badly .


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice work everyone, lighting makes a huge difference! 

Ha, love that yous are planning next year! I think a walk through tunnel from the front gate to the front door will solve all the problems I had this year. The front can then have a facade with that year's theme on it. And I definitely want a projector. I have started to save already

With all the Christmas ads on TV, Halloween seems like ia distant memory, it was less than two weeks ago, yikes!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

If anyone is looking for small glass dome/cloche type covers for displaying small fragile items then T K Maxx had some in yesterday in Wakefield. About 8" tall approx (didn't measure so that's a guess, and they don't come with bases) but they were only £2.99!

If you can make your own bases for them they are probably a useful buy.

They are the type that has a little knob on top for a handle rather than the plain tops. They were in the ornaments/decorations section of the store here.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Updated info on the above - they are actually 4" tall (to the dome top - not including the handle) and 4" diameter. Got a bit overexcited when estimating the size.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wanted to wish all my Halloween friends a very happy and healthy Christmas and new year , like most of you i got the post Halloween blues , but i am trying to boost myself by finally trying to build my do it yourself workshop , so again merry Christmas to one and all and don't worry the special time will soon rush around again , and now is a good time to re - charge our batteries for the coming props .... i mean year ...... look forward to chatting with you all then .


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

And a very happy Christmas to you too love.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes - the same sentiments to everyone. 

Have a good break (if you are not working over Crimble) - if you have to work then take it steady and be careful if the weather is bad where you are.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone watching Face Off All Stars on SyFy right now?


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

*raises hand* yep! Hoping to learn a few more tips like friendly plastic (it's new to me! Lol)


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^You found the thread then!

We'll have to start a 2018 one soon. It's used for a bit of a chit-chat as well sometimes.

Face-Off is fun so far - I've always liked SFX and prosthetics (Science-fiction buff here).

I watched the Halloween Wars bakery programme last year - that was fun as well.


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

Looking forward to joining in this year's thread!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya Witchat1&70 and DandyBrit , sorry guys i haven't caught Face - off but may try and see if i can to see what its about , but did see the Halloween Bake offs and liked them , hope all is well with you DandyBrit , soon be revving up for new props for this years Halloween , and i still haven't built my new workshop yet so i will need to get going but the weather has put me back , although i have the base ready to go with materials at hand just need a good run fine dry weather ???


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Pacman - good to hear from you again.

Yep, the weather just sucks at the moment. When it improves I'm looking forward to some gardening time!

It's nice to see more Brit members on here. We are a small but growing band of crackpots.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi all, great to hear from everyone again! What have people got planned for this year? 

The weather has been crazy, more so than usual. Who knew a little bit of snow could make everything grind to a halt!

Love the Halloween bake offs, but hadn't heard of face off.. I'm guessing that's an sfx/ makeup challenge by the sound of it? It sounds right up my street, I will keep an eye open for it.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

SyFy UK are currently showing double episodes of All Star Face Off on Monday evenings. These are people who won previous seasons competing against each other. I've enjoyed it so far. I know our American cousins get it more often than we do as showings in the UK are a bit hit and miss. If you like seeing talented people stressing a bit then it's worth watching.

It is good though so if possible give it a whirl.


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

pacman said:


> Hiya Witchat1&70 and DandyBrit , sorry guys i haven't caught Face - off but may try and see if i can to see what its about , but did see the Halloween Bake offs and liked them , hope all is well with you DandyBrit , soon be revving up for new props for this years Halloween , and i still haven't built my new workshop yet so i will need to get going but the weather has put me back , although i have the base ready to go with materials at hand just need a good run fine dry weather ???


Hey Pacman. Yep, this weather's been a joke. I hear we're in for more of the same, too - and it's not just the Daily Fail forecasting it. I've recently transplanted from Kent to Staffs. Where in England's garden are you?


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

lucidhalloween said:


> Hi all, great to hear from everyone again! What have people got planned for this year?
> 
> The weather has been crazy, more so than usual. Who knew a little bit of snow could make everything grind to a halt!
> 
> Love the Halloween bake offs, but hadn't heard of face off.. I'm guessing that's an sfx/ makeup challenge by the sound of it? It sounds right up my street, I will keep an eye open for it.


Hi lucid halloween. Great to meet (and pin!) you - looking forward to checking out your boards (I'm SuzyHomemakerUK). Where in Blighty are you? 

Face Off is way beyond my capabilities, but I'm enjoying the artistry and few tips I'm picking up.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Witchat1&70, nice to meet you too! 
I'm from good old Suffolk, how about you? 
I love your web page, looking forward to having a nosey through that!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi again Witchat1&70 , i,m Maidstone born and bred , whereabouts were you living in Kent ? was your move for work or family ? and yeah there even talking possibly snow here again Saturday , like an old work colleague used to say to me snows good for 2 things , Christmas cards and kids lol ......


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

pacman said:


> Hi again Witchat1&70 , i,m Maidstone born and bred , whereabouts were you living in Kent ? was your move for work or family ? and yeah there even talking possibly snow here again Saturday , like an old work colleague used to say to me snows good for 2 things , Christmas cards and kids lol ......


Dartford. Practically neighbours! Work allowed the move, but I couldn't wait to escape the M25. Snow's good for one thing in my book. Melting! lol


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

lucidhalloween said:


> Hi Witchat1&70, nice to meet you too!
> I'm from good old Suffolk, how about you?
> I love your web page, looking forward to having a nosey through that!


Thank you! Ah Suffolk... I worked in Ipswich for a while when I was living in Colchester many moons ago. These days, I can be found in Staffordshire.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

YES Witchat1&70 , practically neighbors and i HATE the M25 and avoid as much as possible believe me lol , and as i speak the snow is still falling although nowhere near as bad as a couple of weeks ago , its been too wet to settle but we will see tonight when the temperature drops what it will do .....


----------

